# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نقش هوش در قبولی کنکور

## bbehzad

سلام به همگی من بعد از بررسی های زیاد متوجه شدم خیلی از بچه ها واقعا زیاد درس میخونن ولی تو کنکور موفق نمیشن حتی باز 2 یا 3 بار پشت کنکور میمونن ولی نتیجه بهتری نمیگیرن ولی یه عده خیلی کمتر میخونن و رشته های تاپ قبول میشن مثلا من یه جراحو میشناسم واسه پسرش 40 میلیون خرج کرد رتبش شده 2500 زیادم میخوند .به این نتیجه رسیدم هوش واقعا مهمتر از پشتکاره یعنی با این کنکورا تلاش لازمه ولی کافی نیست هوشم نقش زیادی داره به خاطر همینه بعضیا قبول نمیشن فکر میکنن بی عدالتیه چون فکر میکنن کنکور سخت شده ولی همین کنکور سختو بعضیا اصلا نمیفهمن سخته

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

میخوام نظر شمارم بدونم؟

----------


## Mostafa7

نظر شخصی 
هوش یک درصد 
تلاش نود و نه درصد

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

قبول ندارم! من خودم هوشم 147 ولی پشتکار و تلاش 0 آزمونمم افتضاح دادم

----------


## Al I

ببین شاید مثلا یکی یه مطلب رو تو یه ساعت و نیم کامل درک کنه ولی یکی دو ساعت و نیم زمان ببره که مطلب رو بفهمه .. حالا اونی که هوشش زیاده اگه پشتکار داشته باشه و بتونه استمرار بده همین مطالعشو ، خوب برندست و از اونی که هوشش نسبت به این کمتره جلوتره ! ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه زیاد با این گونه افراد مواجه نیستیم ! یعنی اونایی که هوش بالایی دارن بهره لازم از زمانشون نمیبرن واسه همین پشتکار میاد همین خلا هوش رو پر میکنه ! پس پشتکار خیلی مهمه ! در مسیر تنگاتنگ رقابت فقط، هوش برتریت داره

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

 ببین شاید مثلا یکی یه مطلب رو تو یه ساعت و نیم کامل درک کنه ولی یکی دو ساعت و نیم زمان ببره که مطلب رو بفهمه .. حالا اونی که هوشش زیاده اگه پشتکار داشته باشه و بتونه استمرار بده همین مطالعشو ، خوب برندست و از اونی که هوشش نسبت به این کمتره جلوتره ! ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه زیاد با این گونه افراد مواجه نیستیم ! یعنی اونایی که هوش بالایی دارن بهره لازم از زمانشون نمیبرن واسه همین پشتکار میاد همین خلا هوش رو پر میکنه ! پس پشتکار خیلی مهمه ! در مسیر تنگاتنگ رقابت فقط، هوش برتریت داره

----------


## Janvaljan

من هم به داشتن تاثیر هوش بالا در موفقیت تو کنکور خیلی معتقدم... به نظر  من 70% تلاش %30 هوش. ولی بالاتر از همه اینها سرعت عمل تو تست زدن. شاید مثلاً تمام سوال های درس ادبیات و دو نفر بلد باشن. ولی یکی توانایی داره تو 20 دقیقه همه رو صحیح جواب بده ، یکی تو 30 دقیقه میتونه همه رو صحیح جواب میده. اینجاست که هوش و سرعت عمل تاثیر وحشتناک خودشونو نشون میدن. البته کم کسی پیدا میشه که تو تمام موضوعات هوش قوی داشته باشه. مثلاً ممکنه یکی هوش ریاضیاتیش بالا باشه و تو ریاضی با اتکا به هوشش درصد بالایی بزنه  ولی تو بقیه درسها هوش چندان زیادی نداشته باشه و بیشتر با اتکا به پشتکاری که قبلاً داشته درصدای بالایی بزنه.

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  خرخونی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره اگر منبع خوب نباشه و با برنامه نباشی میخواهم نخونی

----------


## Behrus58

علاوه بر هوش و پشتکار ، فاکتور هوش هیجانی رو هم اضافه کنید.
نظره شخصیه من :
هوش : 20
پشتکار:45
هوش هیجانی:35
(اینا درصد بودا!!!)

----------


## Al I

> علاوه بر هوش و پشتکار ، فاکتور هوش هیجانی رو هم اضافه کنید.
> نظره شخصیه من :
> هوش : 20
> پشتکار:45
> هوش هیجانی:35
> (اینا درصد بودا!!!)


به مورد بسیار خوبی اشاره کردی .. میشه اینطوری هم گف ، که اگه طرف با استعداد بود ، هوش هیجانی 40 درصد ، تلاش 50 درصد ، هوش 10 درصد .. شخصی که هوش هیجانی داره واقعا خیلی بهش کمک میکنه ، میتونیم این مورد رو تو دانش آموزایی که تو مدارس برتر درس میخونن به وضوح مشاهده کنیم

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> علاوه بر هوش و پشتکار ، فاکتور هوش هیجانی رو هم اضافه کنید.
> نظره شخصیه من :
> هوش : 20
> پشتکار:45
> هوش هیجانی:35
> (اینا درصد بودا!!!)


بله کاملا صحیحه...
یکی از عوامل مهم تر هم انگیزست
گرچه به گفته ی روانشناسان هوش یه امر نسبیه
ولی خب شاید باورتون نشه
هوش هم جزء عوامل اکتسابی  به حساب میاد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> علاوه بر هوش و پشتکار ، فاکتور هوش هیجانی رو هم اضافه کنید.
> نظره شخصیه من :
> هوش : 20
> پشتکار:45
> هوش هیجانی:35
> (اینا درصد بودا!!!)


بله کاملا صحیحه...
یکی از عوامل مهم تر هم انگیزست
گرچه به گفته ی روانشناسان هوش یه امر نسبیه
ولی خب شاید باورتون نشه
هوش هم جزء عوامل اکتسابی  به حساب میاد

----------


## bbehzad

اگه دقت کنی گفتم تلاش لازمه ولی کافی نیست

----------


## Afsane-IN

کسی ک هوش نداره نمیتونه رتبه تک رقمی بیاره
اما همه که قرار نیس تک زقمی بیارن
کسی ک هوش نداشته باشه هم میتونه دانشگاه و رشته ای که میخواد قبول بشه

فقط باید خیلی بیشتر تلاش کنه
البته هر کس تو یه زمینه ای هوش داره
نمیشه یه نفر تو همه ی زمینه ها باهوش باشه  :Yahoo (21): 
شاید کسی ک درسش ضعیفه
کارای عملیش خیلی قوی باشه
باید استعداد خودتو بفمی چیه

مشکل ما الان اینه ک همه میخوان دانشگاه شریف قبول شن
خو عزیز من مگه شریف چقد ظرفیت داره ؟

همه باید نخبه شن ؟
ما نیاز ب آرایشگر ، آشپز ، هنرمند ، نقاش و .......... نداریم ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
کلا فقط مهندس و دکتر تربیت میکنیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fernando

به نظر من نه هوش نه امکانات هیچ کدوم حرف اخرو نیمزنه حرف اخر تلاشه
بعد امکانات
بدون امکاناتم سخته هوش متوسط هم میشه یه کاری کرد

----------


## Behrus58

> کسی ک هوش نداره نمیتونه رتبه تک رقمی بیاره
> اما همه که قرار نیس تک زقمی بیارن
> کسی ک هوش نداشته باشه هم میتونه دانشگاه و رشته ای که میخواد قبول بشه
> 
> فقط باید خیلی بیشتر تلاش کنه
> البته هر کس تو یه زمینه ای هوش داره
> نمیشه یه نفر تو همه ی زمینه ها باهوش باشه 
> شاید کسی ک درسش ضعیفه
> کارای عملیش خیلی قوی باشه
> ...


حرفت کاملا درسته
اما میدونی ، وقتی به این شکل میگی "همه که نباید برن شریف ، مگه کشور آشپز نمیخواد؟" کاملا ناخواسته توی ذهنه مخاطبت یه حسه حقارت به وجود آوردی ...
چیکار کنیم که این حسه تحقیر به وجود نیاد ؟ و چه کنیم که خود اشخاص به استعداده خودشون برسن ؟ چیکار کنیم تا کسی که میتونست یه نقاشه خیلی خیلی ماهر بشه ، در راهه رسیدن به شریف هلاک و نا امید نشه ؟!
 اکثرا میگن بهترین نظامه آموزشی رو ژاپن داره ، اما بهترین راهه حله ارائه شده برای این مشکل در حال حاضر مربوط به سیستمه آموزشیه آلمانه.سیستم رو بررسی کنید متوجه میشید

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> حرفت کاملا درسته
> اما میدونی ، وقتی به این شکل میگی "همه که نباید برن شریف ، مگه کشور آشپز نمیخواد؟" کاملا ناخواسته توی ذهنه مخاطبت یه حسه حقارت به وجود آوردی ...
> چیکار کنیم که این حسه تحقیر به وجود نیاد ؟ و چه کنیم که خود اشخاص به استعداده خودشون برسن ؟ چیکار کنیم تا کسی که میتونست یه نقاشه خیلی خیلی ماهر بشه ، در راهه رسیدن به شریف هلاک و نا امید نشه ؟!
>  اکثرا میگن بهترین نظامه آموزشی رو ژاپن داره ، اما بهترین راهه حله ارائه شده برای این مشکل در حال حاضر مربوط به سیستمه آموزشیه آلمانه.سیستم رو بررسی کنید متوجه میشید


طبیعیه خب فرهنگ ما اینجوری ایجاب میکنه
متاسفانه از وقتی چشم وا میکنیم بهمون میگن درس بخون دکترشی مهندس شی
پولدار شی نه این که کارگر شی
هیچکسم نیست بگه هدف درس خوندن چیز دیگه ای

----------


## mehrdadlord

باهات موافقم ! کمیته تلاش مهم نیست ! کیفیت یا همون هوش مهمه ولی تلاش مهم تره . یه کدومشو نداشته باشی کارت سخت میشه . میشناسم کسی رو با معدل بیست سال کنکور بیشتر از هر کسی میخوند ولی هفت هزار شد ٫ میشناسم کسی رو که پیش دانشگاهی تازه درس خوندنش شروع شد ! میخوند ولی کمتر از بقیه ! رتبش شد سیصد ! الانم شنیدم تو دانشگاه با اینکه شب امتحانیه ولی معدلش رتبه چهار کلاسش شده !!! پس نگین با تلاش ادم به هر چی میخواد میرسه که ماله فیلماست !!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Afsane-IN

> حرفت کاملا درسته
> اما میدونی ، وقتی به این شکل میگی "همه که نباید برن شریف ، مگه کشور آشپز نمیخواد؟" کاملا ناخواسته توی ذهنه مخاطبت یه حسه حقارت به وجود آوردی ...
> چیکار کنیم که این حسه تحقیر به وجود نیاد ؟ و چه کنیم که خود اشخاص به استعداده خودشون برسن ؟ چیکار کنیم تا کسی که میتونست یه نقاشه خیلی خیلی ماهر بشه ، در راهه رسیدن به شریف هلاک و نا امید نشه ؟!
>  اکثرا میگن بهترین نظامه آموزشی رو ژاپن داره ، اما بهترین راهه حله ارائه شده برای این مشکل در حال حاضر مربوط به سیستمه آموزشیه آلمانه.سیستم رو بررسی کنید متوجه میشید



نه نه اصلا قصدم تحقیر نبود
خو مگه آشپز بودن بده؟
اگه کسی واقعا تو آشپزی ماهر میشه
میشه سرآشپز رستوران و کلی پول در میاره
تو فیلمای خارجی هم ک درباره رستورانو اینان 
دقت کنن سرآشپزا همیشه پولدارن و خوشتیپن و معروفن 
مشکله ما همینه دیگه
که طرف تو آشپزی فوق العاده استعداد داره مثلا
بعد ریاضی رو اصلا متوجه نمیشه
حالا اصرار داره ک ریاضی کنکورور 100 بزنه
هر کس باید تو زمینه ی هوشی خودش فعالیت کنه

و جوونا فک میکنن افت شخصیته واسشون ک مثلا برن سرآشپز بشن
درحالی ک اگه برن استعدادشون رو رشد بدن ممکنه یکی از بهترین سرآشپزا بشن

ولی اگه هی اصرار کنن به چیزی ک درش استعداد ندارن هیچوقت به اون حد نمیرسن
اینکه یکی مخه پزشکی باشه دلیلی بر این نیست ک اون طرف از همه بهتره

و اونی ک مخه پزشکی نداره خیلی خنگه مثلا  :Yahoo (21): 

اگه اینو ما بفمیم همه مشکلات حل میشه

----------


## Behrus58

> نه نه اصلا قصدم تحقیر نبود
> خو مگه آشپز بودن بده؟
> اگه کسی واقعا تو آشپزی ماهر میشه
> میشه سرآشپز رستوران و کلی پول در میاره
> تو فیلمای خارجی هم ک درباره رستورانو اینان 
> دقت کنن سرآشپزا همیشه پولدارن و خوشتیپن و معروفن 
> مشکله ما همینه دیگه
> که طرف تو آشپزی فوق العاده استعداد داره مثلا
> بعد ریاضی رو اصلا متوجه نمیشه
> ...


من که نگفتم شما قصده تحقیر داری ! گفتم با این شرایطه فعلی ، اگه این حرف رو به کسی بزنی ، حرفت رو قبول نمیکنه.یعنی ما متقاعد نشدیم که واقعا یه آشپزه ماهر بودن بهتر از یه لیسانسه ی مهندسی بودنه که اصلا به اون مهندسی علاقه نداره ...
حرفات کاملا درسته . منم دقیقا برای همین بحثه سیستمه آموزشی رو پیش کشیدم...شما از همون اول ابتدایی ، بهت تلقین میشه که اگه ریاضی بلد باشی میشی "باهوش"، و اگه بلد نباشی متاسفانه با لفظ نه چندان قشنگه "***" رو به رو میشی.
در حالی که اگه مثلا یه دانش آموزی توانه طراحی و نقاشیه بالایی داشته باشه ، همیشه توی کلاس پشت سره اونیه که ریاضیش خوبه ...
حالا با این شرایط چطوری توقع داریم هنرستان های ما مورده کم لطفیه دانش آموزا قرار نگیره ؟! چطور توقع داریم بچه های ما همیشه حسرته خوندنه مهندسی های مختلف رو توی شریف و تهران نداشته باشن ؟
دانش آموزا اینطوری بزرگ میشن ... نمیشه یه دفعه این تغییره نگرش رو به رشته هایی مثل آشپزی و نقاشی ایجاد کرد

این سه تا ستاره هم خ ن گ هستش ! آخه این دیگه چرا ستاره ستاره شد  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dynamic

آخه انگیزه وقتی هوش طرف اندازه جلبکه میخواد چی کنه؟
آدما همه چیشون متغییر و متفاوته اصلا حلفتشون ایجاب میکنه
حتی بوعلی توی کتاب شطحیات میگه قسمتی از جامعه اطرافم "نوابت: هستن!!!!!! یعنی علف هرز / دعا میکنه میگه خدایا اگه روز قیامت قراره اینا آدم محشور بشن منم آدم! هر جانوری که میخوای منو محشور کن!!!!!!
حالا نکنه فکر میکنید هوش بوعلی با اونا یکی بوده! و این فقط یکمی بیشتر تلاش کرده! بعضی افراد توان ذهنیشون کمه و پایینه دوست عزیز تعارفم نداره ! فارابی هم اینا رو کامل توضیح میده قشنگ وقت داشتید بعد از کنکور بخونید متوجه میشید/
توی فلسفه غرب هم همینه همون لیبرالیسم هم قایل به توان مساوی ذهنی افراد و توان جبرانش با انگیزه!!! نیست!!!!!

----------


## Afsane-IN

> من که نگفتم شما قصده تحقیر داری ! گفتم با این شرایطه فعلی ، اگه این حرف رو به کسی بزنی ، حرفت رو قبول نمیکنه.یعنی ما متقاعد نشدیم که واقعا یه آشپزه ماهر بودن بهتر از یه لیسانسه ی مهندسی بودنه که اصلا به اون مهندسی علاقه نداره ...
> حرفات کاملا درسته . منم دقیقا برای همین بحثه سیستمه آموزشی رو پیش کشیدم...شما از همون اول ابتدایی ، بهت تلقین میشه که اگه ریاضی بلد باشی میشی "باهوش"، و اگه بلد نباشی متاسفانه با لفظ نه چندان قشنگه "***" رو به رو میشی.
> در حالی که اگه مثلا یه دانش آموزی توانه طراحی و نقاشیه بالایی داشته باشه ، همیشه توی کلاس پشت سره اونیه که ریاضیش خوبه ...
> حالا با این شرایط چطوری توقع داریم هنرستان های ما مورده کم لطفیه دانش آموزا قرار نگیره ؟! چطور توقع داریم بچه های ما همیشه حسرته خوندنه مهندسی های مختلف رو توی شریف و تهران نداشته باشن ؟
> دانش آموزا اینطوری بزرگ میشن ... نمیشه یه دفعه این تغییره نگرش رو به رشته هایی مثل آشپزی و نقاشی ایجاد کرد
> 
> این سه تا ستاره هم خ ن گ هستش ! آخه این دیگه چرا ستاره ستاره شد


آره واقعا ....
مثلا معلمه ریاضیه ساله پیشه من خیلی بینه دانش آموزاش فرق میذاره

ینی به حدی ک دانش آموز x رو میبینه میگه سلام عزیزم چطوری
بعد مثلا من بش سلام بدم جلبک هم حساب نمیکنه  :Yahoo (21): 
کلا شخصیته آدمو میبره زیره سوال

حالا من زرنگما مثلا

مدارس ما با مشکل حاد رو به روان
آقا جان من عاشقه موسیقی ام
چرا نباید تو مدارسه ما به استعداد های دیگه توجه نشه ؟
چرا کلاس موسیقی نداریم؟؟؟؟

منی ک دیوانه ی پیانو ام
17 سالم شده
هنوز وقت نکردم برم پیانو یاد بگیرم  :Yahoo (21): 

بچه بودم ک عقلم نمیرسید
از موقعی هم ک علاقه مند شدم نه پوله خریدن پیانو داشتم
نه موقعیت کلاس رفتن ( بدونه پیانو داشتن نمیشه کلاس رفت دیگه )
حالا تازه سال دیگه باید شرو کنم ب پیانو زدن
منی که آهنگی ک میشنومو میتونم با پیانو درارم
استعدادم کور شده دیگه

حالا این مثاله پیانو بود فقظ
نقاشی
ورزش
و.............

هیچ جای دنیا مثه ایران نیس
فقطططططططططططططط ریاضی میکنیم تو مخه ملت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dynamic

> آره واقعا ....
> مثلا معلمه ریاضیه ساله پیشه من خیلی بینه دانش آموزاش فرق میذاره
> 
> ینی به حدی ک دانش آموز x رو میبینه میگه سلام عزیزم چطوری
> بعد مثلا من بش سلام بدم جلبک هم حساب نمیکنه 
> کلا شخصیته آدمو میبره زیره سوال
> 
> حالا من زرنگما مثلا
> 
> ...


اها آفرین
خوشم اومد بزرگتر از سنت بود این پست آفرین
باید هرکسی ببینه استعدادش توی چیه و اونو بهش به بدن بابا طرف خب ریاضی نمیفهمه چیکار کنه انتگرال میذاری جلوش میبازه خودشو این چجوری میخواد مهندس بشه اخهههه بعد میان به زور میچپوننش دانشگاه آزاد بیا مهندس بشو بدون کنکور بعد میاد یمگه کارم نیست تازههههههههههههههه؟ ولی شاید همون فرد بره یه آرایشگر خیلی خوب بشه و ذهنش توانش برای اون ساخته شده باشه.

----------


## Behrus58

دقیقا دکتر نتیجه گیریت عالی بود ...
کاری که هر سیستمه آموزشی باید انجام بده تربیته دکتر مهندس نیست برای جامعه ... در واقع کاری که سیستمه آموزشیه هر کشوری باید انجام بده ، هدایته هر بچه به کانالیه که در اون سرآمده و استعداد داره.

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

پس موضوع تایپیک رو عوض میکنیم
اشکالات عمده ی فکری در نظام آموزشی کشور:
نوسندگان آقایان دکتر -مهندس بهروزوپ-خانم مهندس افسانه

----------


## sara1375

مسلما بی تاثیر نیست
ولی موفقیت
1 درصد  هوش
99 درصد پشتکار
نمونه بارزش منو داداشم:yahoo (94):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> مسلما بی تاثیر نیست
> ولی موفقیت
> 1 درصد  هوش
> 99 درصد پشتکار
> نمونه بارزش منو داداشم:yahoo (94):


خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
بابا اعتماد به نفس داشته باش
ینی داری به خودت و داداشت میگی خ نگ؟ :Yahoo (20): خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## sara1375

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> بابا اعتماد به نفس داشته باش
> ینی داری به خودت و داداشت میگی خ نگ؟خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


نه اصلا همچین منظوری نداشتم
ولی شما هرطور راحتی برداشت کن

----------


## Dynamic

> دقیقا دکتر نتیجه گیریت عالی بود ...
> کاری که هر سیستمه آموزشی باید انجام بده تربیته دکتر مهندس نیست برای جامعه ... در واقع کاری که سیستمه آموزشیه هر کشوری باید انجام بده ، هدایته هر بچه به کانالیه که در اون سرآمده و استعداد داره.


آدم نشونت بدم کاگری میکنه و هرچی داره میفروشه بچشو بفرسته بین الملل پزشکی بخونه دختره  فرق امیب با نره خرو نمیفهمه!!!!!!! قبل از کنکور ازش پرسیدم z چیه؟ میگه عدد جرمی!!! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (50): :yahoo (94): :Yahoo (20):  بعد میگفت من میخوام نوبل علوم پزشکیو ببرم!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> پس موضوع تایپیک رو عوض میکنیم
> اشکالات عمده ی فکری در نظام آموزشی کشور:
> نوسندگان آقایان دکتر -مهندس بهروزوپ-خانم مهندس افسانه


بیشییین بینیم بابااااااااا :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nikra

تازه انتخاب رشته کنکور هم همش جبره بابا حالا نظام اموزشی پیش کش!مثلا تو میگی من علاقم واستعدادم مثلا تو  علوم پایه و مهندسی شیمی ومعدن و.... هستش یهو براساس مصلحت و این که واسه فلان رشته کار نیست یا وو....یهو یه رشته ای قبول میشی nکیلومتر با ایده ال های ذهنیت فاصله داره!ومجبوری خودتو به اون رشته علاقه مند کنی!!

----------


## Afsane-IN

> تازه انتخاب رشته کنکور هم همش جبره بابا حالا نظام اموزشی پیش کش!مثلا تو میگی من علاقم واستعدادم مثلا تو  علوم پایه و مهندسی شیمی ومعدن و.... هستش یهو براساس مصلحت و این که واسه فلان رشته کار نیست یا وو....یهو یه رشته ای قبول میشی nکیلومتر با ایده ال های ذهنیت فاصله داره!ومجبوری خودتو به اون رشته علاقه مند کنی!!



آره واقعا
واقعا هبچکس علاقه ی اصلیش رو تو ایران نمیتونه دنبال کنه
و این خیلی بده ...
اصن این ذهنیت از بچگی درونمون هست
هممون بچه بودیم آرزو داشتیم یا دکتر شیم یا مهندس یا خلبان :Yahoo (21): 
بزرگ ک میشیم دوتاش میره کنار
یکی دیگرو حتما باید بشیم
وگرنه خانواده ک میگن مگه میشه دختر من دکتر نشه؟؟؟ نگا کن دختره فلانی دکتر شده
نگا فلانی مهندس شده :Yahoo (21): 
بابا ولمون کنین دیگه

----------


## Al I

> آره واقعا
> واقعا هبچکس علاقه ی اصلیش رو تو ایران نمیتونه دنبال کنه
> و این خیلی بده ...
> اصن این ذهنیت از بچگی درونمون هست
> هممون بچه بودیم آرزو داشتیم یا دکتر شیم یا مهندس یا خلبان
> بزرگ ک میشیم دوتاش میره کنار
> یکی دیگرو حتما باید بشیم
> وگرنه خانواده ک میگن مگه میشه دختر من دکتر نشه؟؟؟ نگا کن دختره فلانی دکتر شده
> نگا فلانی مهندس شده
> بابا ولمون کنین دیگه


ناراحت نشو درس میشه ایشالا غصه نخور  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## meva

به نظرم بهترین روش داره دنبال میشه اگه اینجوری نباشه همه میخوان دکتر و مهندس بشن بعد...!!!!!
اینجوری هست که برای رسیدن یه هدفت خیلی خیلی باید تلاش کنی اما تازگیا تلاش الکی شده و فقط استعداد لازم با یه کم تلاش!!!!

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

*وَ مَنْ أَرادَ الْآخِرَةَ وَ سَعى‏ لَها سَعْيَها وَ هُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولئِکَ کانَ سَعْيُهُمْ مَشْکُوراً

*سپاس از تلاش مومنان - عبد بائس

1 انسان ، آزاد وداراى اراده است . (مَن اراد)

2 آخرت ، بدون تلاش به دست نمى آید. (سَعى لها )

3 براى سعادت اخروى ، تلاش ویژه اى لازم است . (سَعى لها سَعیَها) للّه

4 ایمان ، شرط نتیجه گیرى از تلاش هاى دنیوى است . (و هو مؤ من )

5 شرط سعادت اخروى ، ایمان و تلاش است . (کان سعیهم مشکورا)

6 تلاش مؤ منان مورد تقدیر و سپاس است ، چه به نتیجه برسد یا نرسد. (کان سعیهم مشکورا )

7 دست یابى دنیاگرایان به دنیا، احتمالى است ، (عجّلنا... لِمَن نرید) للّه ولى دست یابى مؤ منان آخرت گرا به پاداش ، قطعى است . (کان سعیهم مشکورا )

8 اراده وتلاش انسان در سعادت او نقش دارد. (اراد... سعى ... کان سعیهم مشکورا)

9 تشکّر از تلاش دیگران ، کارى الهى است . (کان سعیهم مشکورا )

10 سپاس خدا از مؤ منان ، بالاتر از باغ بهشت است ، چون تشکّر هر کس ، به اندازه ى شعاع وجودى اوست . (کان سعیهم مشکورا)

11 هر سعى و تلاشى مورد تقدیر و ستایش خدا نیست . (من اراد الاخرة و سعى لها... کان سعیهم مشکورا )

مشاهده و تدبر آیه 19 سوره اسراء به همراه لیست پیام ها

+ شما نهایت تلاشتو بکن و برو جلو 
هرکس یه جور هوش داره و نمیتونی بگی من هوش ندارم و فلانی داره و...

----------


## comet97

اتفاقا هوش تاثیر داره ولی بدون پشتکار و تلاش نه.یکی هست هوشش زیاده یه مطلبو سریع یاد میگیره ولی وقتی تلاش نمیکنه نمیخونه چه فایده؟

----------


## farshad7

اپ

موضوع جالبیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin97

با پشتکار میشه هوش رو هم جبران کرد .در ضمن درس خوندن یا به عبارتی عادت یا علاقه ی به مطالعه چیزیه که هر کی که باهوش باشه نمیتونه از پسش بر بیاد به این بستگی داره که اون شخص تو این چند سال زندگیش آیا تو جو درس قرار گرفته یا نه ؟!
در کل درس خوندن به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره از سیستم آموزشی کشور بگیر تا استعداد های ذاتی و شرایط خانوادگی و اجتماعی و ...... فقط و فقط به پشتکار و هوش مربوط نیست

----------


## pedram7

هوش خیلی مهمه 
یکی که هوشش زیاد باشه میتونه یه مطلب رو تو نیم ساعت یاد بگیره ولی کسی که استعداد نداشته باشه زمان زیاد تری لازم داره برای یادگیریش 
و همین طور کسی که هوشش زیاد باشه قطعا مفهومی تر یاد میگیره و بهتر تست میزنه تا کسی که فقط مطالب رو حفظ کرده

----------


## biology115

هوش و پشتکار مکمل هدیگه هستن ...

ولی برای رسیدن به موفقیت تلاش بیشتر لازمه ...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

از کجا میشه فهمید که هوش داریم یا نه :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

*درسته هوش مهم..

منم یه دوستی دارم روزی 11-12 ساعت میخونه اما همیشه ترازش تا 5500 فوقش میره بالا

اما روش درس خوندن هم خیلی مهمه..که بدونی چطور بخونی!*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

در دنیای امروز عادت کرده ایم تا فردی که  نمراتش در مدرسه خوب است یا یک دانشمند فیزیک یا یک جراح زبردست را باهوش  بخوانیم! اما در واقع معنای هوش، گسترده تر از این حرف هاست.
بهتر است برای روشن تر شدن موضوع مثال  بزنم؛ شرایطی را تصور نمایید که هرقدر فکر می کنید، یک آهنگ زیبا درباره  نوروز را به یاد نمی آورید. آیا انیشتین  که یکی از نوابغ قرن بیستم بوده  می تواند بهتر به شما کمک کند یا استاد شجریان؟ یا ظهر یک روز گرم تابستان  را متصور شوید که در یک شهر بزرگ گم شده اید، یک پروفسور فراموش کار می  تواند شما را بهتر راهنمایی کند یا یک راننده تاکسی با جهت یابی قوی؟  بنابراین هوش در معنای درست آن بستگی به شرایط، وظایف و موقعیت های خاصی  دارد که شما در آن قرار می گیرید.به طور کلی به جمع توانمندی های هر انسان،  هوش او می گوییم. بر طبق این نظریه هفت نوع هوش وجود دارد که در این  شماره، سعی می کنیم آن ها را معرفی نماییم و در شماره بعدی نیز درباره  چگونگی تقویت و استفاده از آن ها به صحبت بپردازیم:*هوش زبانی*افرادی که  احساسات و افکار خود را به  بهترین شکل به کلمات تبدیل می کنند، هوش زبانی قوی تری دارند. خبرنگاران،  شاعران، نویسندگان و کسانی که خوب سخنرانی می کنند یا در بحث ها حرف خود را  به کرسی   می نشانند از باهوش های این نوع هوش هستند.*هوش منطقی- ریاضی (هوش اعداد و منطق)*این هوش مربوط به دانشمندان، حسابداران و  برنامه نویسان کامپیوتر است. به طور کلی کسانی که همه چیز را به راحتی به  فرمول تبدیل کرده و خیلی زود حساب می کنند، هوش منطقی ریاضی بالایی دارند.*هوش فضایی*حتما در اطراف خود کسانی را می شناسید که  کافی است یک بار از یک خیابان عبور کنند تا تمامی مغازه ها و کوچه های آن  را یاد بگیرند. این افراد کسانی هستند که هوش فضایی خوبی دارند و می توانند  به بهترین نحو ، تصاویر را به صورت سه بعدی به خاطر بسپارند. معماران  ساختمان ها، عکاسان و خلبانان از این هوش بهره بیشتری برده اند.هوش های چندگانه

.*هوش موسیقیایی*مهم ترین ویژگی های این هوش، توانایی درک و  طبقه بندی صداها، ارزیابی و ساختن ملودی ها و ریتم های موسیقی است. کاملا  مشخص است که چه افرادی از این هوش بهره مند هستند، آهنگسازان، موسیقی دانان  و نوازندگان خیلی خوب! البته هرکسی که بتواند برای شنیدن بهترین نمونه های  انواع موسیقی ، وقت صرف کند و شنیده های خود را به حالت اواز یا زمزمه  ملودی آن آهنگ، به درستی  تکرار کند، هوش موسیقایی بالایی دارد. اگر چنین  توانایی دارید، زمان را از دست ندهید و از همین  حالا به کلاس آواز یا ساز  مورد علاقه خود بروید.*هوش جسمی – حرکتی*اگر بین تفکر و حرکات بدن تان هماهنگی  خوبی وجود دارد یک فرد باهوش در این زمینه هستید. در واقع این هوش داشتن  توانایی بالا در کنترل حرکات بدن است. ورزشکاران، قالی بافان، هنرمندان مثل  چارلی چاپلین، خیاطان، مکانیک ها و جراحان به میزان زیادی از این هوش  برخوردارند.*هوش میان فردی*مشاور دل سوز یک مدرسه بزرگ که می تواند  به ذهن افراد دیگر راه پیدا کند، آن ها و حالت روحی شان را درک نماید و در  برابر شرایط روحی و سرنوشت شان، احساس مسئولیت کند؛ هوش میان فردی بالایی  دارد. پس این هوش توانمندی درک مردم و خواسته های شان و ارتباط و کار با آن  هاست و کسانی که از این هوش بهره بیشتری برده اند، می توانند رهبر  یک  گروه مشاور یا روان شناسی موفق یا یک معلم بی نظیر باشند.
انواع هوش های چندگانه

.*هوش درون فردی*تا به حال شنیده اید که فلانی درون  گراست؟! در واقع افراد، باهوش درون فردی بالا، برخلاف گروه قبل درون گرا  هستند. به این معنی که آن چنان اهل بروز احساسات، شادی ها و غم های خود  نیستند و از طرفی توانایی درک احساسات ، حالات روحی و هیجانات خود را به  بهترین شکل دارند و به دلیل این شناخت، قادر هستند در مواقع پر استرس یا  شرایط پر هیجان، رفتار خود را کنترل کنند. این افراد خلاقیت بالایی هم می  توانند داشته باشند؛ چرا که بسیار هدفمند هستند و در عین حال بیشتر ترجیح  می دهند مستقل و به تنهایی کار کنند تا با دیگران و همین دو عامل، سبب بروز  خلاقیت در آنان می شود. مخترعان و دانشمندانی چون نیوتن و گراهام بل یا  افراد صاحب شغل های آزاد از افراد باهوش درون فردی می باشند.

----------


## ali761

سلام.
هوش رو شما چی تعریف میکنید؟مثلا هرکی درس بخونه باهوشه؟پس اونوقت ادیسون باید خیلی گیج بوده باشه!!
کلا  هوش زمینه ی های مختلفی داره.استفاده ازش هم تو یک زمینه باعث تقویتش تو اون زمینه میشه.مثلا یک معلم ریاضی رو در نظر بگیرید.دیدید تا یه مسئله ای رو میبینن فورا راه حلش میاد ذهنشون؟چون انقدر با مسئله ها برخورد داشتم و از ذهنشون استفاه کردن که پرورش یافته.
اگه تا حالا اینارو قبول کرده باشین میرسیم به این نتیجه که این نوع هوش هم به تنهایی کافی نیست.آقای سروش مویینی ریاضی تجربی کنکور 94رو چند زد؟رتبه ی 1 کنکور چند بود درصدش؟تازه آقای مویینی شیمی و زیست هم جواب نمیداد و وقتش آزادتر و ذهنش هم باز تر بود.
میتونم با اطمینان 100درصدی بگم تمام رتبه های تک رقمی در خوش بینانه ترین حالت از سال دوم بدون مشاور(در خوش بینانه ترین حالت!!)واسه کنکور خوندن.به این جمله توجه کنید:
اول *بازیابی* می‌کردم بعد مطالعه و تمرین یعنی اول تست می‌زدم. در 2 روز کتاب نوروز را حل کردم در واقع با این کتاب هم بازیابی کردم. 
یعنی ایشون(رتبه ی 1تجربی امسال)در 2 روز 1000تا تست زدن.یه حساب سر انگشتی نشون میده در بهترین حالت اگه فرض کنیم هر تست فقط 1دقیقه وقت بگیره،حداقل 9ساعت در روز فقط رو همین کتاب صرف کردن.حالا تست های دیگر و کتاب های دیگر بماند!!
حالا حساب کنید ایشون در هفته چند تا تست میزدن،چند ساعت میخوندن و...
یقین دارم بدون مشاور نمیشه!
ارسلان یزد چی الان که سومه زیست چهارم رو خونده.اونم خیلی بهتر از ماها!!یعنی ایشون خودشون فکر کردن و به این نتیجه رسیدن که الان اینکار رو بکنن؟!!
تلاش لازمه اما کافی نیست هر جند تاثیرش از سایر عوامل بیشتره.
هوش و اینا هم کشکه!!اگه از ذهنت استفاده کنی قویتر میشه و اگه نه که میشه جزو اندامهای وستیجال!!
نمیدونم شاید قبل کنکور مخم تاب برداشته اینارو میگم.شاید بعد کنکور نظرم عوض بشه!!

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*دم سارا همتی گرم 

تو مصاحبه تصویری با قلمچی یه چیزی گفت   دیگه هر جا اسم  هوش میاد یاد حرف ایشون میوفتم ..

قلمچی:
""به نظر شما هوش تاثیر گذاره یا پشتکار؟؟؟""
همتی:
""به نظر من  پشتکار تا قبل از روز کنکور سرنوشتت رو رقم میزنه اما هوش تو روز کنکور!""
*

----------


## atena.kh

پس بااین حساب من اگه همون یکم بخونم یه رشته ی تاپ تویه دانشگاه تاپ قبول میشم :Yahoo (100): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

منم دوستان زیادی دارم که روزی 7 8 ساعت میخونن ولی نتیجه نمیگیرن ... چقدر خوندن مهم نی ... چجوری خوندن مهمه ...
 @farshad7
میخوای جنگ راه بندازی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## metamorphosis20

> منم دوستان زیادی دارم که روزی 7 8 ساعت میخونن ولی نتیجه نمیگیرن ... چقدر خوندن مهم نی ... چجوری خوندن مهمه ...
>  @farshad7
> میخوای جنگ راه بندازی


چجوری بخونیم مثلا؟؟[emoji52] [emoji52] 
نمیشه خلاصه ،مختصر توضیحاتی بدین در رابطه با چگونه خوندن[emoji16] ؟!
متچکرم. [emoji4] 

فرستاده شده از SM-G850Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Hellion

> چجوری بخونیم مثلا؟؟[emoji52] [emoji52] 
> نمیشه خلاصه ،مختصر توضیحاتی بدین در رابطه با چگونه خوندن[emoji16] ؟!
> متچکرم. 
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G850Fِ من با Tapatalk


با آزمون دادن و تحلیلش دستت میاد چجوری بخونی //// باید خودت کشفش کنی هر کسی روش خاص خودشو داره

----------


## metamorphosis20

> با آزمون دادن و تحلیلش دستت میاد چجوری بخونی //// باید خودت کشفش کنی هر کسی روش خاص خودشو داره


آره درسته، کاملا موافقم! خیلی وقتا فکر میکنم موفقیت تو کنکور صرفا هدف نیست، یه سری چیزا دیگه هم باهاش به دست میاد مثل : خودشناسی و تقویت مهارت ها. [emoji4] 

فرستاده شده از SM-G850Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## daniad

بستگی داره هوشو چی تعریف کنی 
تا حدیش ارثیه 
ولی بیشتر اکتسابیه 
دقیقا مث زور بدنی و این بدنسازا میخوره 
یه سریا ذاتن هیکلشون خرکیه 
ولی اکثربت قاطع آدما با ورزش و تمرین و اینا میتونن زورشونو زیاد کنن 
من الان بعد دو سال درس خوندن برا کنکور کاملا مطمعنم مغزم خیلی بهتر و سریع تر از قبل عمل میکنه مث یه ورزشکار آماده 
بعدشم کنکور بیشتر مهارته 
مهارتم با نمرین و تکرار و زمان بدست میاد 
مثل نواختن ساز میمونه اونم یه مهارته 
یعنی شما به صورت نا خود آگاه توش قدرت داری 
یعنی موقع گیتار زدن دیگه فکر نمیکنی دستمو با چه زاویه ای بگیرم چون مغزت ناخود آگاه انجامش میده 
کنکورم همینه دیگه یعنی تو حل تستا اونی موفق تره که کمتر به چیزای مختلف فکر میکنه و بیشترشونو نا خود آگاه مغزش انجام میده مث همون گیتار

----------


## Ali.psy

> از کجا میشه فهمید که هوش داریم یا نه


از جایی میشه فهمید که هوش و حافظه مد نظرو داری که موقعیت الانتو بسنجی هوش در وقت و زمان مناسبه نه صرفا فهم خیلی از موضاعات..اینو داشته باشه باهوشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

> منم دوستان زیادی دارم که روزی 7 8 ساعت میخونن ولی نتیجه نمیگیرن ... چقدر خوندن مهم نی ... چجوری خوندن مهمه ...
>  @farshad7
> میخوای جنگ راه بندازی


اره اتفاقا منم یه کسی رو میشناختم که چهار ساعت در روز میخوند و رتبه121 انسانی در منطقه دو شد و هرکاریم میکرد...چون شم انسانی قوی داشت قدرت جذب ذهنی تو رشته انسانی خوب بود چون با علاقه اومده بود انسانی..ولی ادامه راه مهم تره که به کجاها برسی

----------


## Ali.psy

بنظر من..هوش میتونه جنبه ارثی  داشته باشه و ذاتی ولی ایا در ادامه از هوشش میتونه به بهترین جاها برسه و درست استفاده کنه؟اخرش مهمه نه صرفا دوران مختصر بره...

استفاده بهینه از موقعیت ها+استدلال موضوعات مهم و مختلف+درک درست از همه چیز و شرطی و حرف دیگران نبودن بهترین هوشه...استفاده از بهترین علاقه و پیشرفت اون فرد معنی هوش خوب طرف مقابل رو میده....

----------


## Hadaf

هوش مثل کاتالیزگره تو این پرسه
اما جدا اونایی ک هوش بالاییی دارن  90 درصدشون ب همون هوش اکتفا میکنن و ب اونایی ک هوش پایینتر اما تلاش بالاتری دارن ی نیشخندم میزنن اما بعد کنکور تلاشگران اون نیشخندو ب شکل پوزخند برمیگردونن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hadaf

نظر من اینه کسی ک برای رسیدن ب هدفش تو کنکور تلاش میکنه ی لذت خاصی هم بعدش میبره ک اونی ک هوشش بیشتره اما تلاشش خیلی کم بوده اون لذترو نمیچشه مثل تفاوت پولیه ک با دسترنج بدست میاد و پولی ک با ارث بدست میاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hoonam

برای موفقیت در کنکور هیچکدوم اینا کافی نیس
انسان باید در وهله ی اول مدیر خوبی باشه تا یه مقلد خوب...متاسفانه بچه های ما کنکور و درس های پیش رو رو مثل یه کار اجباری میدونن گه باید انجام بدن و هیچکدوم با علاقه درس رو نمیخونن و قائدتا نمیفهمنش...در رابطه با هوش و پشتکار مثل انجام واکنش میمونه و هوش یه کاتالیزوره که باعث میشه سریعتر واکنش انجام شه ولی کسی که پشتکار فراوان داشنه باشه مطمئناا از حالت گذار عبور میکنه و به محصولش میرسه...حالا در اینجا میمونه انرژی فعالسازی که همون همت ماس که....
اینم یه تحلیل از دانشجو م.شیمی :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

تلااااااش=تست زیاد :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## INFERNAL

ینی دلم میخواد با پشت دست بزنم تو دهن اونایی که میگن هوش مهم نیست :Yahoo (4): 
هممون دیدیدم کسی 2 سال خونده باز قبول نشده یکی دیکه 3 ماه خونده قبول شده
خودم یه رفیق دارم با روزانه 6 ساعت مطالعه تراز قلم چی 7500 میاورد کنکورم رتبه ش 2 رقمی شد :Yahoo (2): 
باز بگین مهم نی

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> ینی دلم میخواد با پشت دست بزنم تو دهن اونایی که میگن هوش مهم نیست
> هممون دیدیدم کسی 2 سال خونده باز قبول نشده یکی دیکه 3 ماه خونده قبول شده
> خودم یه رفیق دارم با روزانه 6 ساعت مطالعه تراز قلم چی 7500 میاورد کنکورم رتبه ش 2 رقمی شد
> باز بگین مهم نی


آخ گل گفتی

----------


## Mr.mTf

مهمه ولی کافی نیست
در همین حد که بعد از دقیقا 3 سال شیمی (تو 7 فروردین)2 با 8 ساعت تونستم 43 بزنم....هرچند درصد تاپی نیست ولی خوب احساس میکنم خوبه(تو ذوقم نزنید فقط تا اول 4 خوندم  :Yahoo (4): ) 
ولی خوب استفاده نمیشه
به نوعی از دوم تا همین اواخر درگیر رمز و رموز جهان و کاینات(ع بلد نیستم رو کیبورد) بودم 
ولی خوب با خودم عهد بستم تا اخر عمرم دیگه کااری باهاش نداشته باشم

----------


## Dj.ALI

به نظر من هوش خیلی مهمه یکی یه باریه مطلبو میخونه یاد میگیره تازه تا یه سال دیگم یادش نمیره :Yahoo (110): ولی یکی ده بار یه مطلبو میخونه یاد که نمیگیره هیچ یه هفته بعدم همون مطلبی رو که خونده یادش رفته  :Yahoo (110): خلاصه که هوش مهمه ولی کسی که بیهوشه باید از کما بیاد بیرون و تنها راهی که براش میمونه مرور و تکرار خیلی زیاد مطالب درسیه تنها در این میتونه هوششو تقویت کنه

----------


## Ali.N

سلام
نقش هوش رو که نمیشه انکار کرد اما مهم تلاش ادمه
بعدشم اون بنده خدا که 40 خرج کرده معلومه که دنبال حاشیه افتاده(جمع کردن سی دی -کتاب-کلاس رفتن)خودش زیاد نمیخونده--مگه سی دی برات میخونه؟!!!
یا اینکه روش خوندن بلد نبوده!!!
وگرنه با اینکه ضریب هوشی متفاوته ولی خوب دلیل نمیشه
تلاشـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Milad98

هوش واقعا تاثیر داره 
اما خب خیلی فاکتورای دیگه هم هست که به نظر من تاثیرش کمتر از هوش نیس مثله علاقه و انگیزه

از لحاظ درسی من خودم یه مدت واقعا با علاقه میخوندم وواقعا هم میفهمیدم اما الان چون اون عشق وعلاقه سابق ندارم خوندنم نتیجه سابقو نمیده

----------


## GUST

هوش و تلاش 
من یکسری تکنیک هایی یاد دارم که خودم اختراعشون کردم ! تو هیچ کتابی هم نیست!

----------


## roshana

هوش مهم نیست 
خاله ی من معروفه به بی استعدادی !
ولی با پشتکار راحت تا دکتری رفت 
ولی من معروفم به هوش عجیبم 
هیچی هم نشدم 
الانم در خدمتتونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nikolai

هر دو به ی اندازش خوبن اگه طرف خیلی باهوش باشه مغرور می شه و چیزی نمی خونه اگرم پرتلاش باشه وقتی می بینه نتیجه نمی گیره درس و می بوسه می زاره کنار :Yahoo (50):

----------


## zahra.97

هوش تاثیر داره .نقشی هم به تلاش و هدف و این چیزا نداره .وقتی هوش داشته باشی بازده هر چیزیم که بخونی بالا میره .بعله :Y (410):

----------


## setareh60

هوش به تنهایی کاری رو از پیش نمیبره وقتی که پشتکار نباشه... با پشتکار همراه با هوش به جایگاه خوبی میشه دست پیدا کرد و البته خود هوش 8 نوع هس و بحثش هم که مفصله....

----------


## negar~

هوش تنها دردی دوا نمیکنه
من خیر سرم باهوش همیشه نمره هام پایین تر از یکی از دوستامه که یه جمله رو هفت بار باید بگی تا دوزاریش بیوفته :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
بشینین بخونین بابا :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Hossein.A

مورد خیلی خوبی که خیلی وقتها بهش برمیخورم اینکه همه از نظر خودشون باهوش هستن و بهره هوشیشون بسیار بالاست ولی چون تلاش نمیکنن واسه همین نتونستن به یه سری اهدافشون برسن.

حالا خودم به چیزایی که میخواستم نرسیدم . ولی حقیقت اینکه باهوش بودن چیزی نیست که شخص به خودش نسبت بده !

----------


## a.ka

من هم خیلی از کسایی رو میشناسم که ادعا دارند روزی 3 ساعت درس میخونن ( در صورتی که ترازشون تو قلم چی بالای هفت هزاره ! ) باید حرف همه رو با جدیت باور نکنیم و خیلیا دروغ میگن .

----------


## EdisS

الان همه شدن باهوش فقط پشتکار ندارن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

به شخصه!من خودم میگم تقریبا هیچ رابطه ای با هوش نداره.
فقط با زیاد درس خوندن.
(البته رشته خودم, تجربی رو میگم)
سوالای زیستش که باید قیدا رو خونده باشی و لینک زدن بلد باشی و اینا!
ریاضی هم که فرق زیادی نداره هوش.فرق هم داشته باشه تو بضی سوالاته که میتونی از راه های مختلف بری(که اگه هم زیاد مسئله حل کردی باشی,سریع تر از راه هوشی ب جواب میرسی)
فیزیک اینا هم که فرموله!عمومی هم که میشناسید دگ هوش= 0%

----------


## shaahin

هوش بدون تلاش کردن نتیجه خاصی نداره ولی عوضش تلاش با یه هوش متوسط بهترین نتیجه هارو به دنبال داره.
تا اونجایی هم که من تحقیق کردم  :Yahoo (16):  واقعا افرادی که به هوش شناخته میشن (انیشتین و ماکس پلانک و ورنر هایزنبرگ و...) درعین حال افراد با پشتکار بسیار بسیار بالایی هم هستن و برای رسیدن به اهدافشون شبانه روز زحمت میکشن ، درحالی که اگه بنا به هوش باشه اینا که اینقدر باهوش هستند دیگه باید پارو بزارن روپا و خیلی کم کارکنند و نتیجه بگیرن !! در حالی که اصلا اینطورنیست... 
افراد باهوش ، بسیار بسیار تلاشگرند یا یه جور دیگه این که افرادی که بسیار تلاش میکنند، افراد باهوشی هستند.

----------


## INFERNAL

دلم میخواد خرخره ی اونایی که میگن هوش مهم نیست رو بجوَم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

دمتون گرم باووووو به قران ادم این تاپیک میبینه از زندگی سیر میشه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 


اخه مگه ادم باهوش بی هوش داریم ؟؟؟!!! البته چرا داریم یه بنده خدایی که واقعا عقب مونده ذهنیه و میره مدرسه های استثنایی!!

دوستان بهتر بجای باهوش بگیم ادم باتجربه... چرا؟
یه مثال بزنم شاید واسه هممون ملموس باشه!
یه نفر مثلا دوران ابتدایی و راهنمایی (که بهترین تایم برای اینکار هستش) به یه حرفه ای غیر از درس علاقه داشته و تونسته تو اون مورد خیلی پیشرفت کنه...
خب حالا به نظر شما اون بنده خدا با قبلنش هیچ فرقی نکرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
به نظر شما اون طرف کلی اعتماد به نفسش و ساختار ذهنیش و طرز فکرش نسبت به مشکلات فرق نکرده؟؟؟؟

حالا از این مورد مهمتر اینه که تو چه خانواده ای بزرگ شده باشه!!
به قول لوییز هی تو کتاب شفای زنگی (اگه وقت داشتین این کتاب حتما بخونین فوق العادس) بعضی از افراد تو خانواده ای بزرگ میشن که تمام اعضای خانواده عادت دارن که هر چیزی رو محال بدونن و شکست به خودشون نزدیک... خب مشخصه که اون بچه چی میشه!!!! خب مشخصه تو ضمیر ناخوداگاه اون بچه چی ثبت میشه و به عنوان معیار تبدیل به رفتار و عادت میشه ! یعنی لازم نیست اون بچه با پدر و مادرش در مورد مشکلات صحبت کنه فقط کافیه یه رفتار خیلی ساده مثل یه اخم کوچیک یا بی حوصلگی پدر و مادر ش نسبت به مشکلات ببینه تا حساب کار دستش بیاد که با مشکلات چجوری باید رفتار کنه!!!

ما هممون یه همچین معیار هایی تو ذهنمون در مورد مشکلات داریم... حالا چون بعضی  هامون خوش شانس بودیم بااطرافیان و دوستان و خانواده اگاهی طرف حساب بودیم دلیل نمیشه خودمون باهوش بدونیم!!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dr.mamad_97



----------


## zamina

هوش در واقع مثل کاتالیزگر عمل میکند اگه باشه سرعت انجام عمل بالا و اگر نباشه سرعت پایین میاد :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Amir_H80

اون دوست عزیزی که میگه من فلانی رو میشناسم ۱۲ ساعت میخونه ترازش پایینه و یکی دیگه سه ساعت میخونه ترازش ۷۵۰۰ هست ، باید بهشون بگم شما مگه رفتی خونه ی طرف دیدی ۱۲ ساعت داره میخونه؟؟؟؟؟ یه چیزی برمیگرده میگه ، همکلاسی دارم پارسال بهم گفت من ۳ ساعت میخونم ، من ناامید شدم گفتم من ۷ ساعت میخونم ترازم ۵۸۰۰ اون سه ساعت میخونه ۶۸۰۰ ، و همین ناامیدی باعث شد با خودم بگم این هوشش خیلی خوبه پس من هوش پایین تری دارم و زورم  بهش نمی‌رسه! همین باعث شد بی انگیزه تر بشم نسبت به درس بخونم اما ناامید ، این بحث ها(انحراف از مسیر کنکوره) امیدوارم این تاپیک حذف بشه ، من هم بعضی وقتها ترازم بالا میشد و ۱۰ ساعت میخوندم به بچه ها میگفتم ۳ ساعت خواندم تا زورشون بگیره .

----------


## high-flown

خوبه بهانه خوبیه تاخودتونوخلاص کنید :Yahoo (56): اون وقتی روکه شماداری درباره هوش بحث میکنی اون میذاره ودرس میخونه هرفردهرچقدرم باهوش باشه نمیتونه بدون تلاش موفق شه نمونه بارزوشوهرسال می بینم لطفاخودمونوگول نزنیم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## V_buqs

چرا الکی میرید سمت حاشیه های کنکور؟  :Yahoo (4): 
این پستا معمولا واسه بعد کنکوره ها 

برید درس بخونین هوش همه یکسان فقط یه سریا بی دقت هستن یه سریا حواسشون جمع هست 

من خودم درسم ضعیفه ولی خب واقعا دارم تلاش میکنم تازه کم کم دارم میوفتم رو دور ایشالله که خدا کمک کنه هممون موفق شیم

با این جور پست ها فقط داریم خودمونو ناامید میکنیم 
امید داشته باشید همه چیز اوکی میشه 

اگه تلاش کردن تاثیر نداشت الان کلنگم اختراع نمیشد چه برسه به ربات های فوق پیشرفته و ...  :Yahoo (4): 

جقدر تو این کتابا درسی خوندیم مثلا بور اول اتم رو بررسی کرد و دید چی بود بعد 10 سال فهمید یه چیزاییم توش هست  :Yahoo (4):  




زیاد شد فعلا خدانگهدار

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_نخبه هم باشه طرف دیگه 6 ساعتو میانگین باید بخونه که کنکور رتبه خوب بیاره ولی هوش خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی من به چشمم دیدم هم رو خودم هم رو خواهرمحداقل از من باهوش تر بود چون با ساعت مطالعه پایین تر نتیجه بهتری گرفت(البته هنو کنکور ندادم ولی فعلا از رو تراز میدونم نمیتونم بهش برسم)ولی خوب ما که هوش نداریم به قول دوستان چیکار میتونیم بکنیم وایسیم  بگیم ما که هیچی نیستیم دستی دستی زندگیمونو بسوزونیم؟ البته یه قضیه ای هم هست بعضیا فکر میکنن زیاد میخونن من رفیق دارم 12 ساعت میخونه ترازش 5500 این رفیقم توهم زیاد خوندن داره مکرنه اره اشتب میزنه اولا که اصولی نمیخونه دوما تمرکز نداره  چرتو پرت میخونه(مثلا جایی که مشخصه ارزش نداره ) اخر سر هم تعداد تستاش رو ببینی خیلی کمه یه عده هم تعداد تستشونم بالاس ولی خوب کیفیتی که تست میزنی هم مهمه که من یکی به این یقین رسیدم که بهتر شدنیه مطمعنا اون رفیقی که مثلا از 20ماه پیش داره میخونه  ههم کیفیتش به مرور میره بالا هم سرعتش درسته  حتی ممکنه بیرسه 20 ماه بعد به مبحث جدید ولی خود به خود تاثیرشو گذاشته رو کیفیتش اون بیست ماه تلاشش_

----------


## Ebrahim999

يه مينيمم هوشي نيازه بنظر من
اصلا فكر نميكنم هر كسي (هر چقدر هم زور بزنه بتونه تك رقمي بشه)
هركس بايد سعي كنه در حد خودش بهترين بشه

----------


## Seyed Chester

بنظرم
85% هوش iq
10 %درصد تلاش 
5% eq

----------


## lime

تاثیر داره پایه قوی هم مهمه

----------


## Phenotype_2

این همون جریان قاز بودن مرق همسایه س. هوش تاثیر چشمگیری در موفقیت کنکور نداره. شانس اینکه ب نتبجه دلخاهت برسی با پشتکارت رابطه مستقیم و اگه باور کنی با هوشت رابطه عکس داره.

----------


## Mr.Green

احتمالا هممون تعریف هوش انیشتین و آی کیو اش رو شنیدم ولی جمله معروف ایشون اینه که:

اگه موفقیت رو از منظر 100% بهش نگاه کنیم هوش تنها 10% اش رو تشکیل میده 

تنها10%

حیفه که 90% کم کاری خودمون رو از چشم 10% ببینیم

----------


## TRACKER

ببین یه الگوی ساده وجود داره :
iq بالا + هوش هیجانی پایین = موفقیت کنکور
iq متوسط + هوش هیجانی بالا = موفقیت کنکور


ضمنا منظور از iq بالا افراد نخبه هستند نه کسی که دو تا ضرب رو سریع انجام می ده!

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*فاکتورهای خیلی زیادی تو موفقیت موثرن 

مطمعنا هوش هم تاثیر داره
و البته که این تاثیر کم هم نیست 
بالای ۲۰ درصد*

----------


## khansar

ببینید دوستان همه ی ما از بچگی یاد گرفتیم یه عامل خارجی رو برای توجیه عدم موفقیت خودمون بکار ببریم تو زندگی ک ماشاالله کمم نمی بینیم واژه ای وجود داره اسم قسمت .یعنی طرف کافیه یه بار تلاش کنه نتیجه نگیره تا سریع پای قسمت و تقدیر و خیر و مصلحت رو وسط بکشه.در مورد هوش و استعدادم این کاملا صادقه خصوصا توی کنکور و کار های مهارتی . دوستان بنده امسال سال پنجمی هست که میخوام توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم سال چهارم ک سال 97 بود رتبم توی منطقه دو شد 1900.خب اون چیزی ک میخواستم نشد و موندم پشت کنکور..ببینید دوستان من یه نکته رو بار ها توی این انجمن تکرار کردم ولی معذرت میخوام انگار دارم با دیوار صحبت می کنم هیچکدومتون واسه این حرف من که انقددددددددر مهمه و تجربه ی چند بار کنکور دادنمه تره هم خورد نمی کنید.دوسسسسسسسسسسستان عزیز تو رو قرآن دو دیقه وقت بزارید این توصیه منو بخونید ضرر نمی کنیئ .این متنی ک من مینویسم از خود درس خوندن مهمتره.
دوستان من ببنید من یه زمانی خودم برای کنکور درس میخوندم یه سری جاها نتیجه نمی گرفتم با خودم میگفتم فلانی معدلش بیسته توی فلان ازمون انقدر داره تلاش میکنه مثلا فلان درسی ک انقدر خونده بود و تست زده بود اخرش زده 20-30 درصد.میگفتم با خودم ک بابا تو زدی ده درصد کلاه خودتو بالا بنداز .داشتیم کسی رو معدلش زیر 19 نیومده بود سال کنکورش واقعا خودکشی کرد اما نتونست وارد سه رشته ی اصلی بشه حتی در دانشگاه ازاد و پردیس.این نمونه ها رو زیاد سراغ دارم چ تو فامیل چه کلاس پیش دانشگاهی زمان خودمون  چ دوستان و وآشنایان و جالب تر از همه اینجاست ک بعد از کنکور داد میزنن که کنکور مال نابغاست بچه ی من 3 بار کنکور داد روزی 16 ساعت خوند اخرش شد 4000و نتونست پزشکی بیاره و.....ولی من که معدلمم از همشون پایین تر بود بمن میگفتن بابا فلانی معدلش 19-20بود نتونست بیاره تو که معدلت 13 به پیراپزشکی ازادم فکر نکن .پشت کنکور داری عمرتو جوونیتو تلف میکنی.این کار تو  خریته و از این شرو ورا که مطمئنم همتون این حرفا رو شنیدید زیادم شنیدید :Yahoo (4):  خصوصا اون کسایی ک بار اول کنکورشون نیست .
تا اینکه یه جرقه خورد تو زندگیم.سال دوم کنکورم اولین ازمون قلمچی مربوط به پروتئین سازی بود .یه گروه واتس آپ(بلد نیستم تلفظشو :Yahoo (114): )داشتیم که همه کنکوری بودیم و قلمچی شرکت کرده بودیم .یادمه دهه ی اول محرم بود من درگیر عزاداری بودم و بیس چاری هیات بودم .از یه طرف غبطه میخوردم که اعضای گروه همشون دارن درس میخونن بکوب ولی من درگیر هیات هستم از یه طرفم دلم نمیخواست هیات رو رها کنم ..پنچ شنبه قبل ازمون غروب که از هیات اومدم به بابام گفتم نمیرم فردا ازمون بابامم گفت تو غلط میکنی :Yahoo (4):  .شده باشه برو پاسخ نامه سفید بده ولی باید بری.منم یک دو ساعت بیشتر وقت نداشتم گفتم بزار یه چی بخونم پشتیبانم مسخرم نکنه.اومدم شروع کردم پروتئین سازی زیست رو بخونم یاد فامیلمون افتادم ک بابا که این کلی خونده بود چرا نتیجه نگرفت نکنه منم بخونم نتیجه نگیرم بجای اینکه برم بشینم بکوب بخونم و حفظ کنم و فرداشم دست از پا دراز در بیام بگم واااااای چقدر سخت بود منفی زدم کنکور چقدر سخته هوش خیلی ملاکه منم پایم ضعیفه تو یه سال نمیشه نتیجه گرفت نمیدونم کنکور های الان مفهومی شده و سخت و .....ازاین شرو ورا برداشتم سوالات زیست کنکور 93 رو یه بررسی کلی کردم ک طراح ازم چی میخواد .بعد شروع کردم بخوندن توی همون فرصت کمی ک داشتم پروتئین سازی رو دقیق و بدون وسواس خوندم.یعنی هرجمله رو سعی میکردم دقیق بفهممش و تصویر سازی کنم و مثلا چگونگی  فرایند ترجمه رو تو ذهنم تصویر سازی کنم .تستم اصلا نرسیدم ک بزنم .فرداش رفتم ازمون از 10سوال 3تاش کاملا ترکیبی بود که مربوط به گوارش سال دوم بود اگر اشتباه نکنم که نخونده بودم وطبیعتا نتونستم بزنم .دو تاشم بعلت اینکه هنوز کامل روش مطالعه رو پیدا نکرده بودم نتونستم بزنم و 50 زدم اون ازمون زیست رو .بعد از ظهر ک نتایج اومد.اعضای اون گروه کنکوری ک دو هفته بکوب خونده بودن بالاترین درصدشون 5درصد بود .من کفم برید .قرار شد درصدامون رو بزاریم توی گروه .یه دختره مشهدی بود  ومد پی وی گفت تو دروغ میگی امکان نداره 50 زده باشی با دوساعت خوندن .میگفت من دو هفته روزی 12 ساعت خوندم 60درصد وقتمو گذاشتم واسه زیست زدم 5درصد اونوقت تو زدی 50 درصد!!!!.این جا بود ک فهمیدم نههههههه.یه خبرایی هست .دختری بسیار پر ادعا بود طوری ک میگفت من پزشکی میارم ولی اعضای گروه پیراپزشکی هم نمیاره .میفگت شمارنده قلمچیتو بده باید بره صفحتو وارسی کنم .دید بععععععععله واقعا 50 زدم وتراز زیستم شده6700.اینجا بود ک فهمیدم اصلا پایه درسی برای کنکور اصلا و ابدا مهم نیست (اگر داشته باشی خوبه نداشته باشی به جهنم اصلا مهم نیست توی همین مدتی ک تا کنکور وقت هست به هر رتبه ای میشه رسید حتی تک رقمی )متنهی الان خییییییییییییلییییی گشنمه :Yahoo (4):  برم ناهار و بیام بقیشو براتون میگم.دارم ضعف میکنم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## stanlee

هوش 50 درصد 
خوندن 50 درصد 
این دوتا در تعادل باشن همه چی اوکیه خب طبیعیه یکی کم بشه اون یکی باید جورشو بکشه (البته فک کنم خیلیا با نظرم مخالف باشن )

----------


## khansar

ادامه:ببینید دوستان یه مثال میزنم بنده میرم استخر شنا.سوال من اینکه ایا من هرجوری دست و پا بزنم با هر روشی ک عشقم کشید ایا من میتونم روی اب بمونم و شنا کنم ؟اول جواب این سوال بود بدید!مطمئنا میگید خیر مگه میشه هرجوری ک عشقم کشید دست و پا بزنم و شنا کنم.شنا کردن اصول داره حرکات خاصی رو باید انجام بدی تا بتونی شنا کنی نه هر حرکتی رو.نمتونی بگی این چه بی عدالتیه ایه چرا من هر چی دارم تلاش میکنم و دست و پا میزنم نمیتونم شنا کنم.تلاش میکنما و خیلیم تلاش میکنم حتی بیشتر از دوستای شناگرم که شنا رو حرفه ای بلدن تلاش میکنم ولی نمیتونم شنا کنم .حکایت کنکور هم همینه .توی کنکور خیلی ها تلاش میکنند انصافا وقت زیادیم صرف میکنن ولی اخرش نتیجه نمی گیرند.میدونید چرا؟چون مثل همون شنا گری فکر میکنند که فکر میکنه بدون یادگیری اصول و فقط صرفا با تلاش زیاد میشه نتیجه گرفت .و تهش که به نتیجه ختم نمیشه میگن ببین فلانی کمتر من تلاش کرد ولی نتیجه گرفت پس مقدار زیادیش رو به هوش ربط میدند میگن فلانی استعداد شناگری داشته زودتر و با تلاش کمتر یاد گرفته.یا این میان فضایی ترش میکنن میگن با قسمت نبود . از این داستانا که انصافا کم نشنیدیم.نه دوستان از این خبرا نیست.مشکل این نتیجه نگرفتنا یک چیزه:اونم اینکه از بچگی گفتن هرچقدر تلاش کردی لزوما بیشتر نتیجه میگیری و این واقعا اشتباست.ببیند دوستان علت های نتیجه نگرفتن توی کنکور زیاده .مثلا طرفی رو داریم انصافا عالی خونده ها ریاضی رو توپ توپ منتهی مرور نکرده سرجلسه سوال رو میبینه میگه عههه پسر من اینو حل کرده بودما چرا یادم نمیاد یا اینکه حل میکنه وسطش که میرسه میگه نوک زبونمه ها ولی یادم نمیاد همین دوست عزیز میره 30درصد ریاضی میزنه شما ک  کارنامشو میبینی میگی بابااااااااین روزی دو ساعت ریاضی میخوند .استاد بود تو ریاضی چرا خراب کرد؟بعدش با خودتون میگید ببین کنکور سخت شده این دوستم انقدر خوند نتونست .بابااااااازموناش همه بالای 80 -90 بود چرا کنکور زد 30 درصد.دوست عزیز این رو شما شاید به سختی کنکور یا به هوش طرف ربطی بدی درصورتی که به هیچ کدوم ربطی نداره.این اتفاق هزار تا علت میتونه داشته باشه هزااااار تا.شما خیلی راحت میگی خیلی راحت میشه علت تعیین میکنی .میگی هوشه.یا سختی کنکوره .نه عزیز من نه برادر من نه خواهر من.یکی از علتاش میدونی چیه :عدم مروره.طرف ازموناش رو خوب خونده عالی بوده ولی جمع بندی نکرده یا درست جمع بندی نکرده .یکی دیگ از علتاش رفع اشکال نکرده همین 20-30 درصدی که توی هر ازمون نمیزده خب خود این 30درصد یعنی اشکال داشتن توی اون مبحث مگه اینکه دیگه اون 20-30 درصد واقعا سوالاش واقعا فضایی و سخت بلاشه.طرف میاد میگه من این ازمون مبحث مثلا لگاریتم زدم 70.کلی هم ذوق میکنه.من بهش میگم رفیق دمت گرم 70 زدی خیلی خوبه ولی اون سی درصد رو چرا نزدی .اون اشکال های توعه که نتونستی بزنی خیلی راحت از کنارش رد میشه میگه من عالی بودم.دوست عزیز همین 30 درصد اشکال شما میشه سوال کنکور وسر جلسه نمیتونی بزنی.یکی دیگ از علتاش اینکه طرف اصلا تستای غلط و مهم کتابش رو مارک نمیکنه.دوست عزیز تست غلط شما یعنی نقطه ضعف شما.اشکال رو رفع نمیکنی.میگی من سیصد تا تست واسه احتمال کار کرده بودم ولی نمیدونم چرا زدم 40 درصد .یکی دیگ از علتاش روش مطالعست مثلا هرچی میخونی حفظ میکنی .نه اینکه حفظ نکنیا یه سری جاها نیاز به حفظ هست .ولی یه موقع هایی بدون یاد گیری مطلب و فهمیدنش شروع میکنی یه کله حفظ میکنه خب این باعث میشه سوالات رو نتونی جواب بدی یکی دیگ از علتاش اینکه همش میگید من استعداد ندارم مثلا توی فیزیک استعداد ندارم .عزیز من همین که میگی استعداد ندارم علاقه ندارم همین باعث میشه هرچی میخونی یاد نگیری. یکی دیگ از علتاش ک زیاد هم از شگست خورده های انجمن شنیدم میگن:نمیشه توی یه سال پزشکی اووردیا به رتبه های دو رقمی یا تک رقمی رسید.یه سری مشاورام بخاطر منافع خودشون از این حرفا میزنن .نه رفقا الان که اذره قول میدم کسی اصولی کار کنه تکرار میکنم اصولی کار کنه میتونه به تلاش زیاد و اصولی به زیر 100 تجربی برسه.من نه مشاورم که بخوام پول بگیرم حرف انگیزشی بزنم نه اهل شعاری حرف زدنم تجربه ی منه حتی اگر صفر باشید و بامعدل خیلی خیلی پایین.خیلی علت میتونه باشه کسی که زیاد خونده کمتر از کسایی که از اون کمتر خوندن نتیجه بگیره وبالعکس طرف کمتر از بقیه بخونه ولی عالی تر از بقیه نتیجه بگیره. شما اول بشینید سوالات کنکور رو تحلیل کنید مثلا توی زیست شناسی ببنید طراح دقیقا چه چیزایی مدنظرشه .سبک نگارش سوالات به چه شکلی هست .خط فکری طراح چطوری هست چی میخواد با چه طرز فکری سوال میده.با چه ایده ای سوال میده تو کتاب اینارو پیدا کنید تحلیل کنید ببیند اول طراح چی میخواد از شما چه چیزایی رو باید بلد باشید بعد به این نکته توجه کنید که چطور میشه سرعت رو بالا برد و به درصدای بالا رسید.در مورد روش مطالعه ی زیست شناسی به کانال زیست شناسی استاد یونس حمه صادقی مراجعه کنید و مطالبش رو دقیق بخونید ایشون یک معلم واقعی و دلسوز هستند .در مورد روش مطالعه ی زیست شناسی به کانال تلگرامشون برید .شما رو سبک و سلیقه ی سوالات اشنا کرده  و خط فکری طراح رو نشون داده.و بهتون میگه که چقدر راحت با شناسایی سبک سوال و سبک نگارشش  و روش مطالعه به راحتی و با تلاش اصولی میشه به درصدای خیلی بالا رسید.در مورد بقیه درس ها هم خودتون سوالات رو تحلیل کنید ببنید طرز فکر طراح چیه .از شما چی میخواد باید چطور بخونید .چطور سرعتتون رو بالا ببرید و....سوالات رو داخل کتابتون مشخص کنید ببنید طراح دقیقا چه اهدافی رو از طراحی سوال دنبال میکنه . تحلیل کنید که باید چطور بخونید و تست برنید که به درصدای بالا برسید 
.ببخشید سرتون رو درد اوووردم.سوالات کنکور خصوصا 97رو تحلیل کنید .روش مطالعتون رو برهمین اساس تنظیم کنید . اصولی درس بخونید .شک نکنید موفق میشید.خداییش دلم نیومد این حرفا رو نگم .
موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## khansar

مفهوم کلی حرفام این بود کسی که میخونه و نتیجه نمیگیره هزااااااااااااااارتا علت میتونه داشته باشه .باید بیاد ببینه علتش چیه و اونو رفع کنی .نه اینکه گردن هوش و این حرفا بندازه

----------


## yashar.b

> ادامه:ببینید دوستان یه مثال میزنم بنده میرم استخر شنا.سوال من اینکه ایا من هرجوری دست و پا بزنم با هر روشی ک عشقم کشید ایا من میتونم روی اب بمونم و شنا کنم ؟اول جواب این سوال بود بدید!مطمئنا میگید خیر مگه میشه هرجوری ک عشقم کشید دست و پا بزنم و شنا کنم.شنا کردن اصول داره حرکات خاصی رو باید انجام بدی تا بتونی شنا کنی نه هر حرکتی رو.نمتونی بگی این چه بی عدالتیه ایه چرا من هر چی دارم تلاش میکنم و دست و پا میزنم نمیتونم شنا کنم.تلاش میکنما و خیلیم تلاش میکنم حتی بیشتر از دوستای شناگرم که شنا رو حرفه ای بلدن تلاش میکنم ولی نمیتونم شنا کنم .حکایت کنکور هم همینه .توی کنکور خیلی ها تلاش میکنند انصافا وقت زیادیم صرف میکنن ولی اخرش نتیجه نمی گیرند.میدونید چرا؟چون مثل همون شنا گری فکر میکنند که فکر میکنه بدون یادگیری اصول و فقط صرفا با تلاش زیاد میشه نتیجه گرفت .و تهش که به نتیجه ختم نمیشه میگن ببین فلانی کمتر من تلاش کرد ولی نتیجه گرفت پس مقدار زیادیش رو به هوش ربط میدند میگن فلانی استعداد شناگری داشته زودتر و با تلاش کمتر یاد گرفته.یا این میان فضایی ترش میکنن میگن با قسمت نبود . از این داستانا که انصافا کم نشنیدیم.نه دوستان از این خبرا نیست.مشکل این نتیجه نگرفتنا یک چیزه:اونم اینکه از بچگی گفتن هرچقدر تلاش کردی لزوما بیشتر نتیجه میگیری و این واقعا اشتباست.ببیند دوستان علت های نتیجه نگرفتن توی کنکور زیاده .مثلا طرفی رو داریم انصافا عالی خونده ها ریاضی رو توپ توپ منتهی مرور نکرده سرجلسه سوال رو میبینه میگه عههه پسر من اینو حل کرده بودما چرا یادم نمیاد یا اینکه حل میکنه وسطش که میرسه میگه نوک زبونمه ها ولی یادم نمیاد همین دوست عزیز میره 30درصد ریاضی میزنه شما ک  کارنامشو میبینی میگی بابااااااااین روزی دو ساعت ریاضی میخوند .استاد بود تو ریاضی چرا خراب کرد؟بعدش با خودتون میگید ببین کنکور سخت شده این دوستم انقدر خوند نتونست .بابااااااازموناش همه بالای 80 -90 بود چرا کنکور زد 30 درصد.دوست عزیز این رو شما شاید به سختی کنکور یا به هوش طرف ربطی بدی درصورتی که به هیچ کدوم ربطی نداره.این اتفاق هزار تا علت میتونه داشته باشه هزااااار تا.شما خیلی راحت میگی خیلی راحت میشه علت تعیین میکنی .میگی هوشه.یا سختی کنکوره .نه عزیز من نه برادر من نه خواهر من.یکی از علتاش میدونی چیه :عدم مروره.طرف ازموناش رو خوب خونده عالی بوده ولی جمع بندی نکرده یا درست جمع بندی نکرده .یکی دیگ از علتاش رفع اشکال نکرده همین 20-30 درصدی که توی هر ازمون نمیزده خب خود این 30درصد یعنی اشکال داشتن توی اون مبحث مگه اینکه دیگه اون 20-30 درصد واقعا سوالاش واقعا فضایی و سخت بلاشه.طرف میاد میگه من این ازمون مبحث مثلا لگاریتم زدم 70.کلی هم ذوق میکنه.من بهش میگم رفیق دمت گرم 70 زدی خیلی خوبه ولی اون سی درصد رو چرا نزدی .اون اشکال های توعه که نتونستی بزنی خیلی راحت از کنارش رد میشه میگه من عالی بودم.دوست عزیز همین 30 درصد اشکال شما میشه سوال کنکور وسر جلسه نمیتونی بزنی.یکی دیگ از علتاش اینکه طرف اصلا تستای غلط و مهم کتابش رو مارک نمیکنه.دوست عزیز تست غلط شما یعنی نقطه ضعف شما.اشکال رو رفع نمیکنی.میگی من سیصد تا تست واسه احتمال کار کرده بودم ولی نمیدونم چرا زدم 40 درصد .یکی دیگ از علتاش روش مطالعست مثلا هرچی میخونی حفظ میکنی .نه اینکه حفظ نکنیا یه سری جاها نیاز به حفظ هست .ولی یه موقع هایی بدون یاد گیری مطلب و فهمیدنش شروع میکنی یه کله حفظ میکنه خب این باعث میشه سوالات رو نتونی جواب بدی یکی دیگ از علتاش اینکه همش میگید من استعداد ندارم مثلا توی فیزیک استعداد ندارم .عزیز من همین که میگی استعداد ندارم علاقه ندارم همین باعث میشه هرچی میخونی یاد نگیری. یکی دیگ از علتاش ک زیاد هم از شگست خورده های انجمن شنیدم میگن:نمیشه توی یه سال پزشکی اووردیا به رتبه های دو رقمی یا تک رقمی رسید.یه سری مشاورام بخاطر منافع خودشون از این حرفا میزنن .نه رفقا الان که اذره قول میدم کسی اصولی کار کنه تکرار میکنم اصولی کار کنه میتونه به تلاش زیاد و اصولی به زیر 100 تجربی برسه.من نه مشاورم که بخوام پول بگیرم حرف انگیزشی بزنم نه اهل شعاری حرف زدنم تجربه ی منه حتی اگر صفر باشید و بامعدل خیلی خیلی پایین.خیلی علت میتونه باشه کسی که زیاد خونده کمتر از کسایی که از اون کمتر خوندن نتیجه بگیره وبالعکس طرف کمتر از بقیه بخونه ولی عالی تر از بقیه نتیجه بگیره. شما اول بشینید سوالات کنکور رو تحلیل کنید مثلا توی زیست شناسی ببنید طراح دقیقا چه چیزایی مدنظرشه .سبک نگارش سوالات به چه شکلی هست .خط فکری طراح چطوری هست چی میخواد با چه طرز فکری سوال میده.با چه ایده ای سوال میده تو کتاب اینارو پیدا کنید تحلیل کنید ببیند اول طراح چی میخواد از شما چه چیزایی رو باید بلد باشید بعد به این نکته توجه کنید که چطور میشه سرعت رو بالا برد و به درصدای بالا رسید.در مورد روش مطالعه ی زیست شناسی به کانال زیست شناسی استاد یونس حمه صادقی مراجعه کنید و مطالبش رو دقیق بخونید ایشون یک معلم واقعی و دلسوز هستند .در مورد روش مطالعه ی زیست شناسی به کانال تلگرامشون برید .شما رو سبک و سلیقه ی سوالات اشنا کرده  و خط فکری طراح رو نشون داده.و بهتون میگه که چقدر راحت با شناسایی سبک سوال و سبک نگارشش  و روش مطالعه به راحتی و با تلاش اصولی میشه به درصدای خیلی بالا رسید.در مورد بقیه درس ها هم خودتون سوالات رو تحلیل کنید ببنید طرز فکر طراح چیه .از شما چی میخواد باید چطور بخونید .چطور سرعتتون رو بالا ببرید و....سوالات رو داخل کتابتون مشخص کنید ببنید طراح دقیقا چه اهدافی رو از طراحی سوال دنبال میکنه . تحلیل کنید که باید چطور بخونید و تست برنید که به درصدای بالا برسید 
> .ببخشید سرتون رو درد اوووردم.سوالات کنکور خصوصا 97رو تحلیل کنید .روش مطالعتون رو برهمین اساس تنظیم کنید . اصولی درس بخونید .شک نکنید موفق میشید.خداییش دلم نیومد این حرفا رو نگم .
> موفق باشید


داداش خب کانالشم میدادی دیگه 
بازم مرسی

----------


## saj8jad

بهانه تراشی برای درس نخوندن زیاده ، یکیش هم همین بحث هوش!
دلیل اصلی موفقیت تو کنکور دور شدن از جو نت و فضای مجازی و تلاش و همت مستمر با برنامه مدون و اصولی هستش 
نمیخوام بگم هوش و استعداد اصلا اصلا تاثیر نداره ، تاثیر داره ولی خیلی کم 
اون قدری که تلاش و پشتکار اهمیت مضاعف داره هوش محلی از اعراب نداره ، شما قرار نیست چیزی کشف کنید یا مسائل فیزیک و مکانیک کوانتومی حل کنید که نیاز به هوش و استعداد فوق العاده زیادی داشته باشید
مرسی ، اَه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

تو حیطه ی کنکور هوش یعنی :
1.اونقدری باهوش باشی که متوجه شی نباید وقتتو تو فضای مجازی تلف کنی !
2.اونقدری باهوش باشی که بتونی در کمترین زمان با ارزش ترین درصدارو بزنی ( یعنی مثلا نشینی زیست 40 بزنی فیزیک 80 )
3.اونقدری باهوش باشی که بدونی احساسی برخورد کردن با تراز و نتیجه ی آزمون یعنی خداحافظی با قبولی تو رشته ی مورد علاقت
اما اون هوشی که همه تا اسم هوش میاد مدنظرقرار میدنش یه چیز عمومی نیست ! اکثر افرادی که باهاشون رقابت میکنیم در سطح خودمونن !

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط _StuBBorN_


تو حیطه ی کنکور هوش یعنی :
1.اونقدری باهوش باشی که متوجه شی نباید وقتتو تو فضای مجازی تلف کنی !
2.اونقدری باهوش باشی که بتونی در کمترین زمان با ارزش ترین درصدارو بزنی ( یعنی مثلا نشینی زیست 40 بزنی فیزیک 80 )
3.اونقدری باهوش باشی که بدونی احساسی برخورد کردن با تراز و نتیجه ی آزمون یعنی خداحافظی با قبولی تو رشته ی مورد علاقت
اما اون هوشی که همه تا اسم هوش میاد مدنظرقرار میدنش یه چیز عمومی نیست ! اکثر افرادی که باهاشون رقابت میکنیم در سطح خودمونن !


منم با عشق جان موافقم  ولی کو عمل (_

----------


## darya19

به نظر من هوش ۲۰درصدتاثیر داره پشتکار ۸۰درصد.افراد زیادی رودیدم که هوش کمی دارن ولی پشتکار خیلی زیادی رودارن وموفق هم شدن.

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## hamed_habibi

یکی دوسال قبل اغلب معلم ها میگفتن زیست حذف کنی 30درصدم نمیشه بزنی فلانه قارچ ژنتیک تولید مثل حذف کردم زدم 70 با کلی غلط ...میخوام بگم محدویت اون چیزیه ک تو ذهن ماست واقعا همینه  سرهمین فکرای مزخرف مثلا درس میخوندم میرسید عید میدیدم نصف فیزیک بلد نیستم میگفتم دگیه نمیشه 50بزنم پس بمونه سال بعد ک یهو دیدم س ساله موندم توروخدا گول نخورید توروخدا

----------


## mahmood21755

اگه یکی بیاد بگه میخوام مثل انیشتن نظریه های بنیادی بدم اول ازش تست هوش میگیرم!
اگه یکی بیاد بگه میخوام مدال طلای المپیاد ریاضیو بگیرم اول ازش تست هوش میگیرم
اگه یکی بیاد بگه میخوام نیکولا تسلای بعدی باشم اول ازش تست هوش میگیرم !
اما اگه یکی بیاد بگه میخوام پزشکی قبول شم !اول ازش میپرسم میخوای چقدر براش وقت بزاری ؟ چقدر براش هزینه کنی از خوابت از تفریحاتت بزنی؟
بخدا همینایی که رتبه های برتر میشن حداقل دیگه از پنجم دبستان تستی خوندن رو برای ازمون تیزهوشان شروع کردن و تا اخر دوران تحصیل اولویت اول و اکثریت زمانشون درس بود .

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> یکی دوسال قبل اغلب معلم ها میگفتن زیست حذف کنی 30درصدم نمیشه بزنی فلانه قارچ ژنتیک تولید مثل حذف کردم زدم 70 با کلی غلط ...میخوام بگم محدویت اون چیزیه ک تو ذهن ماست واقعا همینه  سرهمین فکرای مزخرف مثلا درس میخوندم میرسید عید میدیدم نصف فیزیک بلد نیستم میگفتم دگیه نمیشه 50بزنم پس بمونه سال بعد ک یهو دیدم س ساله موندم توروخدا گول نخورید توروخدا


یعنی حدود 35 تا از 50 تا رو زدی با کلی غلط + حذف ژنتیک و تولید مثل و قارچ ! ثابتم میتونی کنی یا فقط گفتی که گفته باشی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

دو سه سال کنکور دادم با کلی ازمون خطا فهمیدمچی ب چیه واینکه امسال از فصلایی مثل 6.7 سال چهارم تستایی بیشتر اومده بود منم خوب خونده بودم ودرنهایت شما میتونی گوش بدی یاندی اما توهرفصل کل ای کیو رو زدم و تستای گاج رو هم زدم نقره ایی



> یعنی حدود 35 تا از 50 تا رو زدی با کلی غلط + حذف ژنتیک و تولید مثل و قارچ ! ثابتم میتونی کنی یا فقط گفتی که گفته باشی؟

----------


## maryam13

> یکی دوسال قبل اغلب معلم ها میگفتن زیست حذف کنی 30درصدم نمیشه بزنی فلانه قارچ ژنتیک تولید مثل حذف کردم زدم 70 با کلی غلط ...میخوام بگم محدویت اون چیزیه ک تو ذهن ماست واقعا همینه  سرهمین فکرای مزخرف مثلا درس میخوندم میرسید عید میدیدم نصف فیزیک بلد نیستم میگفتم دگیه نمیشه 50بزنم پس بمونه سال بعد ک یهو دیدم س ساله موندم توروخدا گول نخورید توروخدا


خوب زدید چه رشته ای قبول شدید؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> دو سه سال کنکور دادم با کلی ازمون خطا فهمیدمچی ب چیه واینکه امسال از فصلایی مثل 6.7 سال چهارم تستایی بیشتر اومده بود منم خوب خونده بودم ودرنهایت شما میتونی گوش بدی یاندی اما توهرفصل کل ای کیو رو زدم و تستای گاج رو هم زدم نقره ایی


پس گفتی که گفته باشی
ممنون از توضیحت

----------


## parsa01

> _نخبه هم باشه طرف دیگه 6 ساعتو میانگین باید بخونه که کنکور رتبه خوب بیاره ولی هوش خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی من به چشمم دیدم هم رو خودم هم رو خواهرمحداقل از من باهوش تر بود چون با ساعت مطالعه پایین تر نتیجه بهتری گرفت(البته هنو کنکور ندادم ولی فعلا از رو تراز میدونم نمیتونم بهش برسم)ولی خوب ما که هوش نداریم به قول دوستان چیکار میتونیم بکنیم وایسیم  بگیم ما که هیچی نیستیم دستی دستی زندگیمونو بسوزونیم؟ البته یه قضیه ای هم هست بعضیا فکر میکنن زیاد میخونن من رفیق دارم 12 ساعت میخونه ترازش 5500 این رفیقم توهم زیاد خوندن داره مکرنه اره اشتب میزنه اولا که اصولی نمیخونه دوما تمرکز نداره  چرتو پرت میخونه(مثلا جایی که مشخصه ارزش نداره ) اخر سر هم تعداد تستاش رو ببینی خیلی کمه یه عده هم تعداد تستشونم بالاس ولی خوب کیفیتی که تست میزنی هم مهمه که من یکی به این یقین رسیدم که بهتر شدنیه مطمعنا اون رفیقی که مثلا از 20ماه پیش داره میخونه  ههم کیفیتش به مرور میره بالا هم سرعتش درسته  حتی ممکنه بیرسه 20 ماه بعد به مبحث جدید ولی خود به خود تاثیرشو گذاشته رو کیفیتش اون بیست ماه تلاشش_


تراز که ملاک خیلی خوبی نیست ، ترازت چنده؟

----------


## mahTEn

باهوش باشی خوبه 
اما
سخت کوش باشی عالیه

من ترجیح میدم ی سخت کوشِ کم هوش باشم تا ی ادم سرشار از هوشی ک هیچ تلاشی  نمیکنه...

----------


## diligent

پشتکار و تداوم مهم ترین عامله اما هوش هم خیلی کمک کنندست خب کسی که هوشش بیشتره تو تایم کمتری نتیجه بهتری میتونه بگیره ولی این دلیل بر این نیست که کسی که هوشش خوب نیست نمیتونه کلا. منم تو مدرسه جزو باهوش ترینها بودم ولی خب کنکور هوش نمی‌خواست  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## _Joseph_

:Y (690):  :Y (483):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkoori1401


۱۲ سالم بود آزمون تیزهوشان داشتیم ، با وجود اینکه خیلی خوب خونده بودم متاسفانه قبول نشدم و این باعث شد که همه فکر میکردن من آی کیوی پایینی دارم ، رفتم همون موقع تست هوش ریون و چندتا تست هوش دیگه دادم آی کیوم شد ۱۰۲ ، و اون موقع متوجه شدم من مال این حرفا نیستم ، سه سال ۷ و ۸ و ۹ رو نشستم خوندم نه نمونه دولتی تونستم قبول شم نه تیزهوشان ، از اونجا فهمیدم من آی کیوی پایینی دارم (همین که بالای ۱۱۵ یا بالای ۱۲۰ نباشه یعنی پایین) شما مصاحبه های انجمن رو بخون همشون دبیرستان تیزهوشان معدود پیش میاد مدرسه عادی باشن ، شاید به همین خاطره من سال دهم و یازدهم رو خوندم و ترازم بیشتر از ۵۲۰۰ هیچ وقت نشد ، هرکس بگه هوش مهم نیست حرف الکی زده هوش خیلی مهمه برو مصاحبه های انجمن رو بخون تا بفهمی هوش چقدر مهمه ، مدرسه ما سال پیش فقط یک نفر قبولی اون هم پرستاری پردیس داشت! حالا هی بگید هوش مهم نیست همه پزشکا و کسانی که پزشکی و دندان و دارو و مهندسیهای دانشگاه های برتر آی کیوی بالای ۱۲۰ دارن ، این قابل اثباته!




هر چه قدرم توضیح بدم فایده ای نداره اما بذارید بگم
من پیش دانشگاهی میانگین ترازم 5600 اینا بود اولین آزمونم برای دوم دبیرستان بود 4800 شدم.
امسال میانگینم 6700 بود آزمون آخر 7000 شدم
یعنی هوش من طی این سال ها افزایش پیدا کرده؟
چرا اون سال ترازم پایین بود؟! دلیلش واضحه .استمرار بر روش غلط.تست نزدن.مستمر نخوندن درسا.برنامه درست نداشتن.بلد نبودن مدیریت آزمونو.........*

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان ضریب هوشیتون رو میخواهید بدونید چنده الان از خودتون آزمون ریوان و اینا فایده ای نداره،عدد واقعی هوش شما رو توی سن پنج یا شش سالگی قبل از بدو ورود به مدرسه گرفته میشه(از خانواده هاتون بپرسید،همشون شمارو بردند آزمون هوش چون برای مدرسه رفتن اون آزمون دادن مثل بینایی و شنوایی سنجی رفتن لازمه،اگر اون عدد بالا هستش یعنی شما باهوش هستید،نه این آزمون هایی که الان توی 18 سالگی توی اینترنت دارید میدید
پ ن:برای استخدام در شغل های خاص مثل وزارت دفاع همون ضریب هوشی زمان پنج سالتون بود رو در نظر میگیرند و یه آزمون هوش دیگه ای هم میگرند(با این آزمون های مسخره توی اینترنت تفاوت داره،هم مصاحبه ای و هم تستی!)

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوستان ضریب هوشیتون رو میخواهید بدونید چنده الان از خودتون آزمون ریوان و اینا فایده ای نداره،عدد واقعی هوش شما رو توی سن پنج یا شش سالگی قبل از بدو ورود به مدرسه گرفته میشه(از خانواده هاتون بپرسید،همشون شمارو بردند آزمون هوش چون برای مدرسه رفتن اون آزمون دادن مثل بینایی و شنوایی سنجی رفتن لازمه،اگر اون عدد بالا هستش یعنی شما باهوش هستید،نه این آزمون هایی که الان توی 18 سالگی توی اینترنت دارید میدید
> پ ن:برای استخدام در شغل های خاص مثل وزارت دفاع همون ضریب هوشی زمان پنج سالتون بود رو در نظر میگیرند و یه آزمون هوش دیگه ای هم میگرند(با این آزمون های مسخره توی اینترنت تفاوت داره،هم مصاحبه ای و هم تستی!)


درسته دقیقاً همینطوره دیگه حداکثرش ۱۱ ۱۲ سالگی بعدش دیگه عدد صحیحی نمیده و عدد فراواقعی میده.
البته یه سوالی واسم پیش اومد ، ضریب هوشی پنج سالگی رو وزارت دفاع از کجا میخواد مطلع شه؟ از خانواده می‌پرسه؟ از کی میپرسه؟ منبعش کجاست؟

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


دوستان ضریب هوشیتون رو میخواهید بدونید چنده الان از خودتون آزمون ریوان و اینا فایده ای نداره،عدد واقعی هوش شما رو توی سن پنج یا شش سالگی قبل از بدو ورود به مدرسه گرفته میشه(از خانواده هاتون بپرسید،همشون شمارو بردند آزمون هوش چون برای مدرسه رفتن اون آزمون دادن مثل بینایی و شنوایی سنجی رفتن لازمه،اگر اون عدد بالا هستش یعنی شما باهوش هستید،نه این آزمون هایی که الان توی 18 سالگی توی اینترنت دارید میدید
پ ن:برای استخدام در شغل های خاص مثل وزارت دفاع همون ضریب هوشی زمان پنج سالتون بود رو در نظر میگیرند و یه آزمون هوش دیگه ای هم میگرند(با این آزمون های مسخره توی اینترنت تفاوت داره،هم مصاحبه ای و هم تستی!)


این نتایج بایگانی میشده یا میدادن ب خانواده ها یا چی؟
از کجا میشع پیدا کرد؟ میدونین؟_

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

یکی از آشناهامون معتقد بود باهوش کسیه که میدونه تو بدترین شرایط چه کاری درست تره که انجامش بده

----------


## mohammad1381

> درسته دقیقاً همینطوره دیگه حداکثرش ۱۱ ۱۲ سالگی بعدش دیگه عدد صحیحی نمیده و عدد فراواقعی میده.
> البته یه سوالی واسم پیش اومد ، ضریب هوشی پنج سالگی رو وزارت دفاع از کجا میخواد مطلع شه؟ از خانواده می‌پرسه؟ از کی میپرسه؟ منبعش کجاست؟


داداش شما نفس میکشد میفهمن(اصلا طبق نظر من باید بفهمن هم وزارت دفاع و هم سرویس های دیگر کشورها)

----------


## mohammad1381

> _
> 
> این نتایج بایگانی میشده یا میدادن ب خانواده ها یا چی؟
> از کجا میشع پیدا کرد؟ میدونین؟_


برید از خانودتون بپرسید،به خانواده میگن در چه سطحی بچتون بوده(باهوش_برهوش یا نابغه و متوسط و اینا)ولی عددش رو فقط افرادی خاصی دارن که اگر میخواین بدونین باید پارتی خاصی داشته باشید(در اصل شما نباید عددشو بدونید،ولی در چه سطحی هستید رو اگر خانواده یادشونه،ازشون بپرسید)

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستانی که معتقدن باهوشن،عددی واقعی هوش شما حتی توی آزمون ورودی تیزهوشان هم معلوم نمیشه چون بعضی از شماها براش کتاب خریدید یا کلاس رفتید،ولی در کل عدد واقعی رو حداکثرتا شش (باید حتما قبل از ورود به اول ابتدایی باشه)میشه فهمید
اگر اون خوبه یعنی باهوشید(در ضمن به شما عدد نمیدن بلکه فقط میگن در چه سطحی هستید،برای عدد گفتن باید وارد شغل های خاصی بشید :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## _Joseph_

> برید از خانودتون بپرسید،به خانواده میگن در چه سطحی بچتون بوده(باهوش_برهوش یا نابغه و متوسط و اینا)ولی عددش رو فقط افرادی خاصی دارن که اگر میخواین بدونین باید پارتی خاصی داشته باشید(در اصل شما نباید عددشو بدونید،ولی در چه سطحی هستید رو اگر خانواده یادشونه،ازشون بپرسید)



به چه دردم میخوره اونوقت؟؟؟ همون بهتر خودم ندونم

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستانی که معتقدن باهوشن،عددی واقعی هوش شما حتی توی آزمون ورودی تیزهوشان هم معلوم نمیشه چون بعضی از شماها براش کتاب خریدید یا کلاس رفتید،ولی در کل عدد واقعی رو حداکثرتا شش (باید حتما قبل از ورود به اول ابتدایی باشه)میشه فهمید
> اگر اون خوبه یعنی باهوشید(در ضمن به شما عدد نمیدن بلکه فقط میگن در چه سطحی هستید،برای عدد گفتن باید وارد شغل های خاصی بشید)


به نظر من کسی که تونسته تا دم در کنکور بیاد و شب امتحانی کار کنه و 19 بگیره(خودم کلا شب امتحانی بودم :Yahoo (4): ) هوش موشش خوبه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1381

> به نظر من کسی که تونسته تا دم در کنکور بیاد و شب امتحانی کار کنه و 19 بگیره(خودم کلا شب امتحانی بودم) هوش موشش خوبه


از نظر خودمم عدد دونستن فایده ای نداره،شما چه بالا باشه یا چه پایین،همونید،دیگه تغییری که نمیتونید بدید،همتون فرضی کنید باهشویید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

در ضمن سندهیل مولای ناتان در مورد هوش در کتاب نگاهی به کمبودهای فردی و اجتماعی نوشته هوش به شدت تحت تاثیر بقیه عوامله 
حتی در هندوستان یه تحقیقی در مورد آی کیو کشاورزانه انجام گرفت یکی قبل از فروش محصول و جیب خالی یکی هم بعد از فروش محصول و جیب پر پول 
ضریب هوشی کشاورزان به طور میانگین 20 تا فاصله داشت و در مورد دوم بیشتر بود
پس نتیجه گرفتن که فقر و بی پولی هم میتونه در هوش تاثیر بزاره
پس هوش یه چیزی نیست که ثابت باشه و  در طول زندگی تغییر میکنه . کم نداشتیم هم کلاسی های بی هوشی که الآن موقعیتشون ازمون خیلی بهتره حتی تو درس
در کل هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست 
در ضمن ما فقط هوش iq نداریم eq و در کل طبق گفته محققان بزرگ هر انسانی 36 هوش داره و در دنیا همه انسانها از این 36 هوش حداقل در 5 هوش نابغه هستن دقت کنید حداقل!!!! پس همه نابغه هستن ولی خبر ندارن و نمیتونن پیداش کنن

----------


## mohammad1381

> به نظر من کسی که آی کیوی زیر ۱۰۰ داره اگه بخواد پزشکی و امثالهم قبول شه باید بین ۵ تا ۱۰ سال کنکور بده که کمتر کسانی این کارو میکنن! مثلا من یه مصاحبه خوندم (نمیخوام قضاوت کنم مصاحبه کانون بود و ربطی به بچه های باهوش انجمن نداره) طرف ۶ سال پشت سر هم روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس میخوند ! آخرش پزشکی پردیس خودگردان قبول شد! این آدم تو آزمون های بعدی درسی هم شاید به مشکل بخوره و به سختی بتونه حتی پزشکی رو کامل بخونه!


دوست عزیز،بالای 80 درصد جمعیت جهان نمره هوش بین 80 تا 100 دارن،و اتفاقا از نظر جهانی(نه فقط کنکور ایران!)بررسی کنید افراد با همین هوش بیشترین افراد پزشکی هستن(پزشکی از نظر سختی حتی جز 15 رشته اول نیستش)
شما اگر اختر فیزیک،کوانتوم و مهندسی شیمی و بیوتکنولوژی قبول شدید و تا آخر ادامه دادید از نظر جهنای حرفی برای گفتن از نظر هوش دارید،وگرنه پزشکی که....

----------


## mohammad1381

در ضمن کسی که پزشکی قبول میشه،باهوش نیست(چون از تلاششه که قبول شده)
پ ن:منظورم اینه که کنکور تعیین کننده هوش انسان نیست،وگرنه انیشتین اینقدر حفظیاتش ضعیف بود که صد بار هم فقط متکی با هوشش میومد کنکور میداد قبول نمیشد!

----------


## _Joseph_

> به نظر من کسی که آی کیوی زیر ۱۰۰ داره اگه بخواد پزشکی و امثالهم قبول شه باید بین ۵ تا ۱۰ سال کنکور بده که کمتر کسانی این کارو میکنن! مثلا من یه مصاحبه خوندم (نمیخوام قضاوت کنم مصاحبه کانون بود و ربطی به بچه های باهوش انجمن نداره) طرف ۶ سال پشت سر هم روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس میخوند ! آخرش پزشکی پردیس خودگردان قبول شد! این آدم تو آزمون های بعدی درسی هم شاید به مشکل بخوره و به سختی بتونه حتی پزشکی رو کامل بخونه!



استدلالتون به شدت غلط اندر غلطه چون صرف گفتن اینکه روزی 10 ساعت میخوندم و حتی اگه هم روزی 10 ساعت بخونه دلیلی نمیشه در کنکور موفق بشه باید بررسی بشه که چجوری میخوند تست چی میزد از کدوم منبع میخوند و .... بعدش میشه در مورد هوش طرف قضاوت کرد

----------


## mohammad1381

> استدلالتون به شدت غلط اندر غلطه چون صرف گفتن اینکه روزی 10 ساعت میخوندم و حتی اگه هم روزی 10 ساعت بخونه دلیلی نمیشه در کنکور موفق بشه باید بررسی بشه که چجوری میخوند تست چی میزد از کدوم منبع میخوند و .... بعدش میشه در مورد هوش طرف قضاوت کرد


کسی که کتاب تست میخونه و بالای 10 ساعت مطالعه داره و بعد موقع مصاحبه میگه بیشترین تاثیر رو توی کنکور هوش داره،اونطرف مخش تاب داره احتمالا!

----------


## _Joseph_

این رو تو گوشتون فرو کنید در کنکور افراد باهوش موفق نمیشن افراد سخت گوش موفق میشن

علت هم داره علمی بعدا میگم الآن کار دارم

----------


## Amir_H80

> دوست عزیز،بالای 80 درصد جمعیت جهان نمره هوش بین 80 تا 100 دارن،و اتفاقا از نظر جهانی(نه فقط کنکور ایران!)بررسی کنید افراد با همین هوش بیشترین افراد پزشکی هستن(پزشکی از نظر سختی حتی جز 15 رشته اول نیستش)
> شما اگر اختر فیزیک،کوانتوم و مهندسی شیمی و بیوتکنولوژی قبول شدید و تا آخر ادامه دادید از نظر جهنای حرفی برای گفتن از نظر هوش دارید،وگرنه پزشکی که....


البته بستگی داره مثلا مهندسی شیمی رو تو کدوم دانشگاه بخونی!! مثلا پیام نور هم مهندسی شیمی داره (البته پیام نوری ها محترم هستند) دانشگاه شریف هم مهندسی شیمی داره ، اون مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه شریف یا مثلاً دانشگاه تهرانه که میتونه تو اون لیست باشه (البته من فقط دانشگاه های ایران رو بررسی کردم)

----------


## mina_77

> برید از خانودتون بپرسید،به خانواده میگن در چه سطحی بچتون بوده(باهوش_برهوش یا نابغه و متوسط و اینا)ولی عددش رو فقط افرادی خاصی دارن که اگر میخواین بدونین باید پارتی خاصی داشته باشید(در اصل شما نباید عددشو بدونید،ولی در چه سطحی هستید رو اگر خانواده یادشونه،ازشون بپرسید)



پرسیدم
مامانم گفت چیزی به ما نگفتن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> کسی که کتاب تست میخونه و بالای 10 ساعت مطالعه داره و بعد موقع مصاحبه میگه بیشترین تاثیر رو توی کنکور هوش داره،اونطرف مخش تاب داره احتمالا!


ببین اکثر اونایی که میگن 10 ساعت خوندیم قبلو نشدیم درست نخوندن رفتن 10 بار درسنامه رو خوندنن گفتن خوندیم قبول نشدیم 
شما با خوندن کتاب آشپزی آشپز خوبی نمیشین با خوندن کتاب شنا هم شناگر خوبی نمیشید باید برید تو آب و خیس بشید و آب بره به گوش حلق و .... بعد دست  وپا بزنید یاد بگیرید 
کنکور هم یه اصولی داره اگه رعایت نشه 20 ساعتم بخونی باد هواست و نتیجه نمیده 
فقط اینکه 10 ساعت پای کتاب باشی نمیشه گفت نتیجه میگیری

----------


## mohammad1381

> ببین اکثر اونایی که میگن 10 ساعت خوندیم قبلو نشدیم درست نخوندن رفتن 10 بار درسنامه رو خوندنن گفتن خوندیم قبول نشدیم 
> شما با خوندن کتاب آشپزی آشپز خوبی نمیشین با خوندن کتاب شنا هم شناگر خوبی نم


داداش دقیقا منو مثال زدی که! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش دقیقا منو مثال زدی که!


چی؟شما 10 ساعت خوندی قبول نشدی؟؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> پرسیدم
> مامانم گفت چیزی به ما نگفتن


حتما تست هوش رو دادید(ولی تست هوش رو توی مدرسه نمیدن،توی مرکز مشاوره ها میدن،اونم باید خانوادتون شمارو برده باشند اونجا(یه بچه شش ساله که با پای خودش که نمیتونه بره!)

----------


## mohammad1381

> چی؟شما 10 ساعت خوندی قبول نشدی؟؟


نه بابا!امسال دارم این مقدار یعنی 10 ساعت درس میخونم(اونم به طور صحیح نه مثل پارسال!)پارسال یه بار نمیدونم چطوری شد بیشترین ساعت مطالعم یعنی 8 ساعت شد(اینقدر خوشحال بودم که نگو :Yahoo (4): )بقیه وقت ها 6 ساعتم نمیشد(البته من کلا روزی 1ساعت زیست هم نمیخوندم)

----------


## paradise.

حفظ کردن چنتا آیه ولغت و کانی و سنگ و مراحل گوارش وبلع هوش نمیخاد حافظه خوب میخاد

----------


## _Joseph_

من نمیدونم چرا وقتی بحث کنور و درس خوندن و ... میاد یکی میگه هوش تاثیر داره یکی دیگه میگه پول و امکانات یکی میگه پایه درسی و .... کلا بهونه ها تمام بشو نیستن انگار
یه عمر به رویاهات گفتی وایسن دیگه وقتشه به بهونه هات بگی خداحافظ وگرنه نتیجه نمیتونی بگیری

من اصلا میگم کسی که پزشکی قبول شده از مریخ اومده بود 
کسی که میره رتبه 1 مییشه با آدم فضایی ها ارتباط داشت 
ببین هر سال هستن یه کسایی که کل جهان بر علیهشون هستن ولی اینا موفق میشن باز و جا نمیزنن
چه بخوای چه نخوای چه بخونی چه نخونی امسال هم همین ادمها هستن و موفق خواهند شد یه تخمشونم نیست هوششون چیه و کجا هستن و چی دارن و چی ندارن توجه کن به تخمشونم نیست من و شما و دیگران چه فکری میکنن و چی میگن 

پس به جای بهوه تراشی یکم بهتر نیست فکر کنیم ؟؟؟؟ عبدالله رئیسی و رستگار رحمانی و سجاد فولادی و بهنود محمدی و ... کم نیستن

----------


## _Joseph_

یکی میاد میگه نظام قدیم بودم میتونم موفق بشم یکی میاد میگه من از درس دور بودم یکی میگه لامپ اتاقم رو زنون بگیرم یا ال ای دی یکی میگه هایلایتر چه رنگی بخرم یکی دیگه بحث هوش رو وسط میکشه اونیکی پایه درسی دیگری امکانات و پول و مدرسه سطح بالا و معلمهای قوی و ......
همه اینا هستن بله من هم میدونم ولی چیز دیگری هم هست که همین امسال کنکور 1400 که 7 ماه دیگه میاد میره و شرش رو کم میکنه خواهند بود آدمهایی که پایه  درسیشون ضعیف بود امکانات نداشتن از درسم دور بودن معلم نداشتن اینترنت نداشتن حتی کتاب درسی و کمک درسی درست درمونی هم نداشتن شهر آنچنانی و خونه انچنانی و حتی اتاق مجزا هم نداشتن به تخم خودشون و بقال سر کوچه هم نبود هوششون چه عددیه ولی تو همین 1400 موفق خواهند شد این ادمها کم نیستن هر ساله هم از این ادمها هست تو کنکور چه تو بخوای چه نخوای چه من بخوام چه نخوام اونا موفق خواهند شد حالا تو تو کف این باش هوش چه کوفتیه. خاااااک 
برو مصاحبه افشار با عبدالله رئیسی رو ببین میگه یه جاهایی بود متوجه نمیشدم و به خودم میگفتم عبدالله تو خنگی این مطلب رو نمیفهمی تو 10 بار و باید برای بار 11 ام بخونی تا بفهمی میرفتم برای 11امین بار میخوندم 11ام نمیشد 12ام و ....طرف رتبه 2 اورد 
هوششششَ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad1381

بعضی از دوستان حال آدمو با این تاپیک ها بهم میزنن،
آقا جان،نجبه،پولدار،بدبخت،خوش  بت،7ماه دیگه کنکوره ها! تویی که مینالی از هوشت و از خانواده ات،توی این 7 ماه چه تغییری میکنن تو اگه همینطوری بنالی،من فقط یه جمله دیگه میگم:
فقط کسی در اینجا قبول نمیشه که تلاش نکنه(وگرنه شما مگه میخواید آزمون استخدامی نیروی هوافضا قبول شید که دنبال هوش هستید؟! من نمیدونم الان ادبیات خوندن،زبان خوندن،عربی خوندن و این لامصب ها چه ربطی به هوش دارن؟
روانی شدیم بخدا...
فقط یه چیزی بگم به اون فردی که هنوز پافشاری میکنه،شما نخبه هم باشید سطح علمیتون توی مهم ترین درس زیست از منی که المپیاد شرکت کردم پایینتره،شما صد تا آزمون قلم چی صد بزنید،من صد و یکی زدم،الان ربطی به هوشم داره!اگر داشت من الان اینجا بودم؟

----------


## ahsan66

برای کنکور هوش تاثیر انچنانی نداره
اولش دومش سومش تلاش پشتکار چقدر بتونی سال های اخر فقط بخونی همونی که هوش زیادی هم داره میخونه ولی شاید یکم کمتر نسبت به بقیه...
هوش زیاد نمیشه بگیم اصلا بی تاثیر هسته یکی یه مطلبویکساعت یاد میگیره یکی دیگه فوقش سه ساعت 
فقط در زمان کمتر مطالب میتونه یاد بگیره
البته بیشتر مردم از هوش متوسطی خوبی برخوردار هستن 
درصد خیلی کمی باهوش داریم
برای یه کنکوری سمه بخواد به این چیزا فکر کنه
مهمترین چیز اینه خودطرف تمامه تلاشو بکنه وقتی نتایج بیاد پشیمون از خودش فقط نباشه
بقیشو باید بسپاری دست خود خدا خودش میدونه چی به صلاح ادم هسته

----------


## Eli..

تلاش تلاش تلاش....آخه هوش بدون تلاش که مثل خمیر دندون بدون مسواکه(اوه فاز سنگین از خودم)۷ماه مونده واسه این حرفا دیره!!!

----------


## telma_alen

یه معلم شیمی داشتیم میگفت بسیارند آدمای باهوشی که بدون تلاش زندگی معمولی دارند و بسیارند ادمابا صریب هوشی کاملا متوسط یا حتی پایین که به بهترین جاها میرسن 
هوش مهمه ولی اینکه چجوری و کجا خرجش کنی مهم تره

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

هوش خیلی عاملیانه و کلی نگرانه هست
چیزی که اکثرا بعنوان هوش ازش یاد میکنن منظور حافظه هستش
هوش هیجانی خیلی نسبت به حافظه نقش بیشتری در موفقیت داره، شما حافظه کمی داری ولی هوش هیجانیت بالاست و میتونی خودت رو مدیریت کنی و با برنامه به موفقیت برسی
حتما دیدید خیلیا تو مدرسه هیچوقت شاگرد نبودن حتی شاگرد تنبلای کلاس هم بودن ولی در زندگی موفق شدن ولی شاگرد اولها و درسخون ها فقط یه زندگی معمولی و بخور نمیر درست کردن...

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_یه تاپیک بزنید نقش مدرسه عالی و اساتید خوب به جای اینا_

----------


## یونس😐

> کسی ک هوش نداره نمیتونه رتبه تک رقمی بیاره
> اما همه که قرار نیس تک زقمی بیارن
> کسی ک هوش نداشته باشه هم میتونه دانشگاه و رشته ای که میخواد قبول بشه
> 
> فقط باید خیلی بیشتر تلاش کنه
> البته هر کس تو یه زمینه ای هوش داره
> نمیشه یه نفر تو همه ی زمینه ها باهوش باشه 
> شاید کسی ک درسش ضعیفه
> کارای عملیش خیلی قوی باشه
> ...


متاسفانه این تفکر که نفرات برتر کنکور الزاما هوش بالاتریم دارن چیزی که آموزش پرورش و تمام مافیای کنکور میخان که ما اینطوری فکر کنیم 

افراد که رتبه‌ی برتر کنکور میشن تنها دارای ساعت مطالعه‌ی بسیار زیادن «خودم رتبه‌ی دو رقمی کنکور انسانیه ۹۸ میشناسم که روزی ۱۸ ساعت میخوند» 
و دوما که این افراد خیلیا از سال دهم شروع به تست زنی میکنن و برای همین جلوترن 


اینکه نفرات برتر کنکور حتما زرنگ تر هستن بنظرم خیلی تفکر غلطیه

----------


## Imth76

سر جلسه کنکور میدونی کی برنده س؟ کسی که بیش از ۸۰ درصد سوالات رو شبیه‌ شو  دیده باشه و حل کرده باشه و سرعت عملش توی اون سوال بالا باشه  شما فک میکنید سرجلسه میشه ایده خاصی زد ؟ باور کنید در جلسه کنکور رتبه یک هم شروع میکنه به زدن سریع همه تستایی که قبلا دیده و شبیه‌شو  حل کرده و یا حالا یخورده تیپ متفاوت با اون  ولی همین رتبه یک سوال عجیبی ببینه رد میشه از روش و در کنکور سختی مث امسال مینگین مثلا ۸۰ داره رتبه ۱ تا ۱۰  یعنی با حفظ خونسردی و جا نخوردن از سختی سوالات ۸۰ درصد سوالاتی که تیپ مشابه یا کمی شبیه بهش رو دیده و روش مسلطه حل میکنه
اقا اصلا یه نفر خیلیم باهوش و مثلا هوش ریاضیش وحشتناکه و مسائل سختو حل میکنه درست  ولی سر جلسه  کنکور وقت فکر روی سوالا نیست و فقط باید عدد بزاری و بنویسی و مطمئن باش اونیکه مخ ریاضیه با دیدن سوال تیپ سخت و ایده دار ازش عبور میکنه چون میتونه ۵ دقیقه روش کار کنه و حل کنه ولی سر جلسه بحث فکر کردن نیست
پس یه ادم با هوش معمولی و تسلط بر روی همه تیپ تستای کنکورای قبل و حل سوالات با روش زماندار و تلاش و تلاش و تلاش میتونه تک رقمی ۲ رقمی ۳ رقمی بیاره  پس تا اینجا سر جلسه کنکور هوش بیش از حد بدرد اون کسیکه مخ ریاضیه نمیخوره و اونیکه خونسرد تر و مسلط   سوال زیاد حل کرده و همون ۷۰ درصد سوالات تقریبا شبیه به قبلو میتونه حل کنه و هول نمیشه که همون اسونارم نتونه حل کنه و ...و بلده چجوری ترتیب سوالارو بزنه و مثلا میبینه صفحه اول ۶ تا فوق سخت پشت هم داره میره از صفحه آخر شروع میکنه و در یک کلام هوش هیجانی بعلاوه تلاش بسیار زیاد و داشتن حداقل استعداد(که هرکس خودشو یه کنکوری میدونه این حداقل استعدادو داره ومثلا اینجوری نباشه که بگی ایکس ندونه چیه)میتونه رتبه برتر حتی بشه  هوش بیش از حد بالا  خوبه ولی کنکور یه ازمون مهارتیه ممکنه یه باهوش با اتکا به هوشش و حل سوالات کمتر  ۷۰ هزار بیاره و یه به اصطلاح معمولی با تلاش زیاد ۷۰۰ یا ۷۰ بیاره  پس بهانه نیارید و بخونید اصل خوندن و تست زدنه نه هوش عجیب غریب

----------


## amir1376

*قطعا اونی که باهوشه الان به جای این بحثا دنبال مطالعه واسه کنکوره چون میدونه در حال حاضر چه کاری براش اولویت داره
کاظم قلمچی 2 تا حرف خوب راجب نوابغ داره 

1-ویژگی نوابغ توانایی تشخیص اولویت هاست
2-دنیا پر است از نابغه های آس و پاس ... این دومی رو خیلی دوست دارم قابل توجه اونایی که خیلی به هوش خودشون افتخار میکنن و در سعی و تلاش اندک اند / اینطور ادما معمولا فقط ادعا دارند و وقتی به دستاورد هاشون نگاه میکنی چیز قابل توجهی برای نشون دادن وجود نداره*

----------

